# Falsi amici - False friends



## Paulfromitaly

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aiuto:Traduzioni/Glossario_dei_falsi_amici_della_lingua_inglese
*Falsi amici - False friends*

Ci sembra utile provare a fare una nostra lista dei principali falsi amici (in questi link trovate due esempi abbastanza completi)
Per favore non discutete termini diversi dai falsi amici, non divagate e cercate di attenervi a questo format, grazie.
Potete trovare le definizioni dei termini sui nostri dizionari.

We would like to put together our own list of false friends (in the above links you can have a look at a couple of examples)
Please do not discuss terms that are not false friends, do not go off topic and try to add your contribution using the following layout, thanks.
You can find the definition of these words in our dictionaries.

http://www.wordreference.com/definition/*educated*
http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/*educato*


Esempio:



> EN - *Educated*:
> 1. having undergone education.
> 2. characterized by or displaying qualities of culture and learning.
> Principale traduzione: Colto, istruito.
> 
> IT - *Educato*: Che si comporta con civiltà e cortesia; cortese, rispettoso
> Main translation: Polite, well-mannered.


----------



## sorry66

EN - *Abstemious *
adjective
indulging only very moderately in something, especially food and drink.
"‘We only had a bottle.’ ‘Very abstemious of you.’"

Principale traduzione: sobrio, parco

IT - *Astemio*
aggettivo
Persona che non fa uso di vino o di altre bevande alcoliche. 

Principal translation: teetotal


----------



## rrose17

EN *actually*

as the truth or facts of a situation; really.
"we must pay attention to what young people are actually doing"
used to emphasize that something someone has said or done is surprising.
"he actually expected me to be pleased about it!"
Principale traduzione: davvero, in effetti, sorprendentemente
IT *attualmente*


Nel momento presente, al giorno d’oggi.


Principal translation: Currently


----------



## Blackman

sorry66 said:


> EN *model student*
> 
> A student who takes his course very seriously: he attends all his classes and actively participates; does all his assignments rigorously; respects the teachers and the school/college rules etc. and often, as a result of his efforts, gets good marks.
> 
> Principale traduzione: studente serio
> 
> IT *studente modello*
> 
> Un studente che ha sempre/spesso voti altissimo
> 
> Principal translation: top student, straight-A student



No, non sono d'accordo. In italiano ha grossomodo lo stesso significato che in inglese: potrebbe avere tutti voti altissimi senza essere uno studente modello (piccoli geni discoli, per esempio) e viceversa, voti nella media a dispetto di una frequentazione diligente, grande impegno e un comportamento irreprensibile. Il false friend potrebbe essere studente modello/student model, ma sarebbe più che altro un errore.


----------



## sorry66

D'accordo Blackman. I was just testing the waters.
I got the idea from this thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/straight-a-student.974944/
(Pietruzzo's post)


----------



## Blackman

_*Preservatives* = conservanti
*Preservativi*   = condoms

*Eventually* = alla fine
*Eventualmente* = in case, if necessary

*Parents* = genitori
*Parenti* = relatives

*Actual* = effettivo
*Attuale* = present, current_

_*Canteen* = mensa
*Cantina* = cellar

*Inhabited* = abitato
*Inabitato* = uninhabitated

*Vacancy* = posto disponibile, vacante
*Vacanza* = holiday

*Gymnasium* = palestra
*Ginnasio*     = High school_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Per favore cercate di attenervi a questo format, grazie.
Please add your contribution using the following layout, thanks.

Esempio:



> EN - *Educated*:
> 1. having undergone education.
> 2. characterized by or displaying qualities of culture and learning.
> Principale traduzione: Colto, istruito.
> 
> IT - *Educato*: Che si comporta con civiltà e cortesia; cortese, rispettoso
> 
> Principale traduzione: Polite, well-mannered.


----------



## sorry66

@Blackman Devi precisare che 'argumento'  può intendere 'litigio' ma non sempre perché sono anche significazioni simili:
*argument* _n_ (reasoning) argomento _nm_
    ragionamento _nm_
  His argument against going to war was a solid one.
  Il suo argomento contro l'entrata in guerra era solido.
*argument* _n_ (statement for or against) argomento _nm_
  The arguments for women's suffrage finally prevailed.
  Gli argomenti in favore del voto alle donne finalmente sono prevalse.

*argomento* puo anche vuol dire 

IT: motivo, pretesto  : 
EN: pretext, reason, excuse


----------



## Blackman

Hai ragione, cercherò false friend senza aree comuni di significato. Meglio seguire le istruzioni di Paul...

EDIT: comunque mi pare che delle aree comuni di significato ci siano anche per educato, anche se in inglese è un aggettivo e in italiano le avrebbe come participio passato del verbo educare. Sono solo sofismi, lo so...


----------



## AlabamaBoy

A couple of my favorites. I embarrassed myself by translating them incorrectly without thinking in front of a large audience a long time ago. (I knew better but I got nervous.)



> EN - *Library *:
> A public institution storing and lending books and other materials such as videos and audio recordings.
> 
> Principale traduzione: biblioteca
> 
> IT - *Libreria*:
> 1. negozio di libri
> 2. stanza o mobile destinato a conservare i libri
> 3. raccolta di libri
> 
> Principali traduzioni: bookshop, bookcase, book collection





> EN - *Incident *:
> An event, often unplanned or unexpected.
> Principale traduzione: episodio, evento
> 
> IT - *Incidente*:
> 1. avvenimento inatteso che turba il corso di eventi previsti;
> 2. infortunio, sciagura
> 
> Principali traduzioni: accident, crash


----------



## Mary49

EN - *Advertisement*:
1.a paid announcement, as of goods for sale, in newspapers or magazines, on radio or television, etc.
2.a public notice, especially in print.
3.  the action of making generally known; a calling to the attention of the public
Principale traduzione: annuncio pubblicitario, pubblicità

IT - *Avvertimento*:
1*. *Atto di richiamare l’attenzione altrui su una cosa; ammonimento, consiglio
2. Fatto che mette sull’avviso facendo prevedere la possibilità di eventi più gravi
Main translation: warning, notice
---------
EN - *Annoy*:
1.to disturb or bother (a person) in a way that displeases, troubles, or slightly irritates.
2.to molest; harm.
3.to be bothersome or troublesome.
Principale traduzione: irritare, indisporre

IT - *Annoiare*:
Indurre noia in qlcu.; tediare, stufare qlcu.
Main translation: to bore

----------
EN - *Brave*:
1. Having or showing courage
2. Making a fine show
Principale traduzione: coraggioso, impavido

IT - *Bravo*:
Capace di eseguire abilmente i propri compiti
Main translation: good, clever

-----------
EN - *Brine*:
1. water saturated or strongly impregnated with common salt
    a strong saline solution (as of calcium chloride)
2. the water of a sea or salt lake
Principale traduzione: salamoia, acqua salmastra

IT - *Brina*:
Fenomeno atmosferico di trasformazione della rugiada e del vapor acqueo in cristalli di ghiaccio per effetto di un forte raffreddamento notturno
Main translation: frost, hoar-frost

-----------
EN - *Confetti*:
small pieces of brightly colored paper that people often throw at celebrations (such as weddings and parties)
Principale traduzione: coriandoli

IT - *Confetti*:
Piccoli dolci formato da un nucleo centrale di mandorla, pistacchio, nocciola, ecc., rivestito da uno strato di zucchero più o meno spesso e talvolta colorato
Main translation: sugared almonds


----------



## merse0

EN - *Camera*
photographic device, videocamera

IT - *Camera*
stanza
Principale traduzione: room, chamber


----------



## sorry66

EN *- Camera*
photographic device, video camera
Principale traduzione: macchina fotografica, fotocamera, videocamera

_Hai dementicato la traduzione!_

EN - *Sympathy*
feelings of pity and sorrow for someone else's misfortune; understanding between people

Principale traduzione: compassione, comprensione

IT - *Simpatia*
Inclinazione istintiva di gradimento verso qualcuno; Concordanza di sentimenti; visibile affinità sentimentale tra persone di sesso diverso; Capacità innata di rendersi gradito agli altri

Main translation - fondness, liking, congeniality

EN - *Sympathic*
feeling, showing, or expressing sympathy; 'sympathetic to' showing approval of or favour towards an idea or action.
Principale traduzione: comprensivo; favorevole

IT - *Simpatico*
Dotato di qualità che suscitano simpatia; Piacevole, divertente
Main translation - Nice, likeable, fun

Warning: there may be similar meanings too.
Avvertimento: Ci sono anche le significazioni simili.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sorry66 said:


> IT - *Simpatico*
> Dotato di qualità che suscitano simpatia; Piacevole, divertente
> Main translation - Nice, likeable, fun


This is a hard one: I don't think there's a single word in English that can render the meaning and all the nuances of "simpatico".


----------



## sorry66

I agree! I posted it to stop  people saying 'I like you. You are sympathetic (person)!'


----------



## Mary49

EN - *Dome*:
A large rounded roof or ceiling that is shaped like half of a ball
Principale traduzione: cupola

IT - *Duomo*:
Chiesa principale di una città, che generalmente è anche cattedrale
Main translation: cathedral

-------
EN - *Fabric*:
1. a cloth made by weaving, knitting, or felting fibers
2. the texture of the woven, knitted, or felted material
Principale traduzione: tessuto

IT - *Fabbrica*:
1. luogo dove si fabbricano cose determinate
2. stabilimento in cui si produce qualcosa su scala industriale
Main translation: factory

-------
EN - *Faggot*:
A bundle of sticks, twigs, or branches bound together and used as fuel, a fascine, a torch, etc.
Principale traduzione: fascina, fastello

IT - *Fagotto*:
Involto di roba, piuttosto grosso e fatto alla meglio
Main translation: bundle

-------
EN - *Genial*:
Warmly and pleasantly cheerful; cordial
Principale traduzione: amichevole, cordiale

IT - *Geniale*:
Di persona che ha del genio, che ha finezza e vivacità d’intuito
Main translation: brilliant, gifted

-------
EN - *Gymnasium*:
A building or room designed and equipped for indoor sports, exercise, or physical education.
Principale traduzione: palestra

IT - *Ginnasio*:
1. nell’ordinamento scolastico italiano, scuola secondaria della durata di due anni, che serve da collegamento tra la media inferiore e il liceo classico
2. edificio che ospita una scuola ginnasiale
Main translation: junior high, middle school

------
EN - *Incisor*:
A tooth that has a sharp edge for biting : one of the four front teeth of the upper or lower jaw
Principale traduzione: incisivo

IT - *Incisore*:
Chi pratica l’arte dell’incisione
Main translation: engraver


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *Ingenuity*:
1. the quality of being cleverly inventive or resourceful; inventiveness
2. cleverness or skillfulness of conception or design
3. an ingenious contrivance or device
4. ingenuousness
Principale traduzione: ingegnosità

IT - *Ingenuità*:
1*. *Eccessiva fiducia o sprovvedutezza nei rapporti sociali; candore
2. atto ingenuo
Principale traduzione: naivety, naïveté


----------



## tsoapm

EN - *in fact*:
In truth; really; indeed; in reality. Emphasises the truth of an assertion, especially one contrary to what might be expected or what has been asserted.
Principale traduzione: in realtà

IT - *infatti*:
Introduce un’affermazione che serve di prova, di conferma o di giustificazione a quanto detto precedentemente.
Main translation: _not translated._


----------



## joanvillafane

EN - *factory *

building or group of buildings where goods are manufactured or assembled chiefly by machine .  Principal translation - fabbrica.
IT - *fattoria*  - azienda agricola; main translation - farm.


----------



## tsoapm

EN *- tax code*:
(BE) Used by an employer or pension provider to determine how much income tax to take from pay or pension.
(AE) The laws and regulations of the taxing authority, at the federal, state, county or city level.
Principale traduzione: 

IT - *codice fiscale*:
Lettere e numeri che identificano il soggetto fiscale presso l’anagrafe tributaria.
Main translation: AE - taxpayer identification number, BE - (Italian) taxpayer ID code


----------



## joanvillafane

in AE the "*tax code*" refers to the laws and regulations of the taxing authority, at the federal, state, county or city level.


----------



## tsoapm

EN *- precious*:
1. Of great (principally financial) value; having a high price.
2. Affectedly refined in conduct, manners, language.
Principale traduzione:
1. prezioso (credo vada bene per EN-IT cioè)
2. affettato?

IT - *prezioso*:
1. Con pregi o valori notevoli.
2. Di persona che si compiace di farsi desiderare mostrandosi schiva e altezzosa.
Main translation:
1. (High-)quality?
2. (Playing) hard-to-get


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *Lurid*:
Shocking, gruesome
Principale traduzione: impressionante, raccapricciante

IT - *Lurido*:
Sudicio, schifoso
Principale traduzione: filthy, dirty

---------

EN - *Morbid*:
1 - Suggesting an unhealthy mental state because of too much gloominess, gruesomeness, etc
2- affected by, caused by, causing, or characteristic of disease
Principale traduzione 1: macabro, ossessionato dalla morte
Principale traduzione 2: morboso, patologico

 IT - *Morbido*:
Che presenta caratteristiche di cedevolezza o delicatezza al tatto o alla pressione
Principale traduzione: Soft


----------



## sorry66

@tsoapm 
*codice fiscale*
BE
I think it's called 'Unique taxpayer reference'.

@King Crimson @Mary49 
Just in case there's more than one anglophone dummy here, could you write 'principal/main translation' with the English translation?
It's no big deal, however!


----------



## Blackman

EN - *Sensible*:
having, using, or showing good sense or sound judgment
Principale traduzione: assennato, sensato, ragionevole, saggio

IT - *Sensibile*:
di persona particolarmente suscettibile agli stimoli affettivi e sentimentali
Main translation: sensitive


----------



## Paulfromitaly

This one is rarely listed but in most contexts it is to be considered a false friend.

EN - *Nervous*:
very uneasy or apprehensive;
fearful;
timid:
Principale traduzione: Agitato, ansioso, (nervoso)

IT - *Nervoso*: Incline a forme spesso incontrollate di ostilità o di irritazione:
pieno di malcelato malumore
Main translation: Irritable, short-tempered, (nervous).


----------



## sorry66

@tsoapm Yes, if you're an employee  (the PAYE number) will change with the employer. Companies have a Company Unique Taxpayer Reference (UTR). It's the closest equivalent I could come up with.
_I went to a Vodafone shop in Italy (when on holiday) to get an Italian SIM card and they generated a 'codice fiscale' for me within minutes._


----------



## london calling

tsoapm said:


> EN *- tax code*:
> (BE) Used by an employer or pension provider to determine how much income tax to take from pay or pension.
> (AE) The laws and regulations of the taxing authority, at the federal, state, county or city level.
> Principale traduzione:
> 
> IT - *codice fiscale*:
> Lettere e numeri che identificano il soggetto fiscale presso l’anagrafe tributaria.
> Main translation: AE - taxpayer identification number, BE -


BE: Taxpayer identification number.


tsoapm said:


> Sounds like a good call, but I'm notsure it's close enough.Everyone seems to have a codice fiscale; I have dim memories of queueing for mine, but I'm a bog-standard company employee.


I'm beginning to think it's more like our NHS Number, given that everybody has one from birth: I had to get my son a CF when he was born so I could register him with a doctor. Plus, these days the Italians have stopped issuing separate CF cards because the number's  written on your 'tessera sanitaria". I mean, I've still got my old plastic CF, and it's still valid, but if I lose it, that's it, no replacement.


----------



## sorry66

Sorry, I missed out the crucial bit in my last post :

The number you need for tax/work is the* NI (National Insurance) number* - that doesn't change - it's for life.

The numbers used by HM Customs & Revenue is as I indicated and that can change.
'Tax identification/reference number' is the general term used by the EU and the EC.

Edit: You get the NI number by post when you turn 16. To LC, the NHS number is unique too but it's just for the NHS.


----------



## Blackman

london calling said:


> BE: Taxpayer identification number.
> 
> I'm beginning to think it's more like our NHS Number, given that everybody has one from birth: I had to get my son a CF when he was born so I could register him with a doctor. Plus, these days the Italians have stopped issuing separate CF cards because the number's  written on your 'tessera sanitaria". I mean, I've still got my old plastic CF, and it's still valid, but if I lose it, that's it, no replacement.


You're right LC, still got my NHS number: they're the same thing (mind we're going off topic now...).


----------



## sorry66

No, Blackman! The NHS number is for medical purposes. It's the NI number which you need for tax/work and it's for life. See my post above.


----------



## london calling

Your NI (National Insurance) Number is your 'Codice INPS' (Istituto Nazionale Previdenziale Sociale) in Italy, not your 'Codice Fiscale'.

 The reason why I said that a CF is similar to our NHS Number is:

1. You have it from birth.
2. Your 'codice fiscale' is written on your 'tessera sanitaria' (a plastic Italian NHS card): it is no longer a separate plastic card.

That said, I really don't think we have a direct equivalent of this in the UK, so _Tax Code/ID no._ will have to do.


----------



## sorry66

Well we do. The combination of the NI number and whichever current tax reference the Inland Revenue gives you.
The NHS number is something separate in the UK - it doesn't matter that in France and Italy you have the same number for tax and for the health service - it's still the 'codice fiscale'.
As tsoapm says 'tax code' in English refers to your tax band.


----------



## london calling

I have my 'Tessera Sanitaria - Carta Regionale dei Servizi - Tessera Europea di Assicurazione Malattia' in front of me. My _Codice fiscale_ and personal data are written on the front. if I turn it over  If I turn it over, it says Cognome: xxx; Nome: yyy; Numero identificazione personale: my CF; Numero identificativo dell'Istituzione: SSN-Min Salute plus a number; Numero di identificazione della tessera: 12345.

It doesn't contain my NI Number (codice INPS).


----------



## chipulukusu

sorry66 said:


> _I went to a Vodafone shop in Italy (when on holiday) to get an Italian SIM card and they generated a 'codice fiscale' for me within minutes._



Hi Sorry, a valid Italian _codice fiscale_ can be easily calculated using a simple algorithm,  once you know first and family name, date of birth and place/country of birth. What they did at the shop is not really lawful though, because a non resident is supposed to apply to the tax office for a _codice fiscale, _which has to be registered by the same office. Besides someone else could already have that same code, so there is another algorithm to calculate a unique one in this cases. In Italy the _codice fiscale _system is criticised because it is too easy to forge a formally valid one, but at least nowadays it is easy to spot out whether it is real or imaginary.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Let's just talk about false friends in this thread, please.*

If you want discuss codice fiscale, add a message to this thread Codice fiscale


----------



## sorry66

Sorry, I'm a bit lost. What does your 'tessera sanitaria' and it not having an INPS got to do with anything?

We're talking about the best equivalent (if not a translation) of a 'code fiscale' and that would be the unique reference the tax office gives you and which is of no godly use unless you have a NI number to accompany it as they work in tandem.

The NHS number is good for nothing as far as tax is concerned- and I don't even know what it is - I let my doctors take care of that.

Edit: I think I know what you're saying.
'Code fiscale' covers taxes and health care. However, it's primary function is for tax.
In the UK, tax and health have separate numbers so it makes more sense to compare 'codice fiscale' with your tax number (plus uninque NI number - needed for social benefits, work etc.) than the unique NHS number(for health care only)


----------



## london calling

Yes, that is what I'm saying. However, as Paul says, we can discuss it in the other thread, if you like:.)


----------



## Mary49

EN - *Magazine*:
1.  A periodical containing a collection of articles, stories, pictures, or other features.
2.  A television program that presents a variety of topics, usually on current events, in a format that often includes interviews and commentary.
Principali traduzioni: 
1. Rivista
2. Programma (contenitore)

IT - *Magazzino*:
Locale o complesso di locali adibito al deposito di prodotti e materiali varî
Main translation: warehouse

-------
EN - *Mansion*:
1.  A large stately house.
2. A manor house.
Principale traduzione: palazzo / residenza

IT - *Mansione*:
Ufficio, compito esplicato nell’adempimento di una prestazione di lavoro
Main translations: duty / task

-------
EN - *Mantel*:
1. A beam, stone, or arch serving as a lintel to support the masonry above a fireplace
2. A shelf above a fireplace Principali traduzioni: 
1. Cappa del camino
2. Mensola del camino 

IT - *Mantello*:
Indumento maschile e femminile, lungo e ampio, privo di maniche, spesso con cappuccio, che si porta sopra i vestiti, appoggiato sulle spalle e agganciato al collo in modo che ricaschi tutto intorno alla persona e possa drappeggiarsi variamente
Main translation: cloak / mantle

------
EN - *Miser*:
A mean grasping person; one who is extremely stingy with money
Principali traduzioni: 
Avaro / spilorcio / taccagno

IT - *Misero*:
1. Che si trova in uno stato di grande infelicità, in quanto afflitto da sciagure spirituali e materiali tali da muovere gli altri a pietà
2. Insufficiente, scarso, inadeguato alle necessità
Main translations: 
1. Miserable, sad, unfortunate
2. Miserable, poor, paltry, sorry, scanty


----------



## sorry66

C'è anche 'mantle':
mantle
ˈ_noun_


a loose sleeveless cloak or shawl, worn especially by women
"she was wrapped tightly in her mantle"


an important role or responsibility that passes from one person to another.
"the second son has now assumed his father's mantle


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> C'è anche 'mantle':
> mantle
> ˈ_noun_
> 
> 
> a loose sleeveless cloak or shawl, worn especially by women
> "she was wrapped tightly in her mantle"
> 
> 
> an important role or responsibility that passes from one person to another.
> "the second son has now assumed his father's mantle


Yes, but _mantella_ in Italian means 'mantle/cloak', so only your second example is a false friend.


----------



## chipulukusu

Mary49 said:


> EN - *Magazine*:
> 1. A periodical containing a collection of articles, stories, pictures, or other features.
> 2. A television program that presents a variety of topics, usually on current events, in a format that often includes interviews and commentary.
> Principali traduzioni:
> 1. Rivista
> 2. Programma (contenitore)



Se non sbaglio i _magazines, _almeno in AE, sono anche i caricatori delle armi automatiche, se non anche le singole cartucce delle armi in generale.


----------



## london calling

chipulukusu said:


> Se non sbaglio i _magazines, _almeno in AE, sono anche i caricatori delle armi automatiche,


Giusto. E non solo in AE, vedi qui.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

chipulukusu said:


> se non anche le singole cartucce delle armi in generale.


No, non un singolo colpo.


----------



## london calling

EN - *Phrase*:
1. A small group of words standing together as a conceptual unit, typically forming a component of a clause.
Principale traduzione: Locuzione

IT - *Frase*: L’unità fondamentale, in sé compiuta, del nostro parlare, costituita essenzialmente di soggetto e predicato .
Main translation: Sentence (a sentence is a group of words that makes complete sense, contains a main verb, and begins with a capital letter).

NB. I have not included the other definitions of 'phrase' so as not to confuse matters.


----------



## Pietruzzo

The definition of clause that you have provided is
*A unit of grammatical organization* next below the sentence in rank and in traditional grammar *said to consist of a subject and predicate.* See also main clause, subordinate clause.

It looks like your definition of frase/sentence is just the same.


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> It looks like your definition of frase/sentence is just the same.



Let me try to explain the difference a little better. Oxford Dictionaries online says:

1. a *clause* is a_ unit of grammatical organization next below the sentence in rank and in traditional grammar said to consist of a subject and predicate_*. *_See also main clause, subordinate clause._
2. a *sentence* is_ a set of words that is complete in itself, typically containing a subject and predicate, conveying a statement, question, exclamation, or command, and consisting of a main clause and sometimes one or more subordinate clauses._
3. a *phrase* is_ a small group of words standing together as a conceptual unit, typically forming a component of a clause, as I quoted above._

These are the important differences:
*
Sentence*: a set of words complete in itself.
*Phrase: *a small group of words standing together as a conceptual unit (let me add: it is not complete in itself, as a sentence is).

And here's a link to a thread in English Only which discusses the difference between sentence and phrase. The last post is the one which explains it in detail.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

tsoapm said:


> IT - *prezioso*:
> 1. Con pregi o valori notevoli.
> 2. Di persona che si compiace di farsi desiderare mostrandosi schiva e altezzosa.
> Main translation:
> 1. (High-)quality?
> 2. (Playing) hard-to-get



I just want to note that "Thank you for your precious help" sounds like a bad translation in English. Try instead: «Thank you for your valuable/useful help.»


----------



## tsoapm

@Albamaboy Sounds like taking the piss to me, to be exact : that’s sort of why I put it there. Valuable is a good call.

@london calling You’re not wrong, but what a can of worms! For your next trick, try explaining a comma splice!


----------



## london calling

tsoapm said:


> @london calling You’re not wrong, but what a can of worms! For your next trick, try explaining a comma splice!



It had to be said, Mark! It's a common mistake: posters in EO are often upbraided because they say _phrase_ when they mean _sentence_. Anyway, nuff said. I provided a link to a post in EO, the discussion can continue there.

Regards 'prezioso', I'd add a translation - precious. (Oxford Dictionaries online: Of great value; not to be wasted or treated carelessly). Used in that sense, it isn't a false friend. And see the number 3. I've added.

IT - *prezioso*:
1. Con pregi o valori notevoli.
2. Di persona che si compiace di farsi desiderare mostrandosi schiva e altezzosa.
Main translation:
1. (High-)quality?. *Precious.*
2. (Playing) hard-to-get
3. Very/extremely (e.g. I've got precious little time)


----------



## tsoapm

I thought it might be best to just pass over cases where it isn't a false friend. The important thing is to flag up the pitfalls I think. Perhaps 3 is a bit niche? Right, of course.


----------



## london calling

That's what I meant. _Prezioso_ meaning _con pregi o valori notevoli_ isn't a false friend, as _precious_ means 'something of great value'. I'd remove it.


----------



## tsoapm

Hmm. If you compare it by the dictionary definition, you’re right. It’s that in context it’s often weird: made of precious leather, a precious gift case, precious ally etc. Makes it sound like it’s worth invading another country to get, when really it’s just – you know – good.


----------



## Fooler

EN - *To pretend*:
Behave so as to make it appear that something is the case when in fact it is not:
Main translation: Fingere, fare finta

IT - *Pretendere*: Sostenere, asserire qualche cosa con fermezza e accanimento
Main translation: To insist, to assert, to maintain


----------



## Mary49

Fooler said:


> IT - *Pretendere*: Sostenere, asserire qualche cosa con fermezza e accanimento
> Main translation: To insist, to assert, to maintain


Ci sono anche questi significati, forse più comuni  "Chiedere qlco. con decisione; rivendicare qlco. a cui si ritiene di avere diritto; esigere qlco. di eccessivo, o al quale non si ha diritto, spec. con arroganza".
Main translations: 
demand, insist on, expect


----------



## sorry66

@Mary49 Ma vuol dire tutto?! Che è la traduzione principale?
Fooler did write 'demand' as well but he's changed it.


----------



## Mary49

In my opinion the most common use of "pretendere" in Italian is in the sense of "demand, claim, want".


----------



## kemixinho

EN - *Scholar*: a person of great learning.
Main translation: Erudito, Colto, Studioso.

IT - *Scolaro/Studente*: Ragazzo che frequenta la scuola primaria o la secondaria inferiore.
Main translation: Student.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Controlliamo che un termine non sia già stato segnalato prima di ripeterlo*


----------



## Mary49

EN - *Palette*:
A board, typically with a hole for the thumb, which an artist can hold while painting and on which colors are mixed.
Principale traduzione:
Tavolozza

IT - *Paletta*:
1. Piccola pala; è nome di diversi arnesi domestici in materiali varî (ferro, ottone, plastica, ecc.) usati per raccogliere o scavare.
2. Anche, giocattolo per bambini, di forma analoga, un tempo di latta, oggi per lo più di materia plastica. Lo stesso nome è dato a un attrezzo da cucina, di legno, metallo, plastica, di varia grandezza e formato a seconda delle utilizzazioni, costituito da una parte larga e piatta (ovale, rettangolare, liscia o forata) sorretta da un manico più o meno lungo, utilizzato per mescolare, sollevare, girare cibi o pietanze.
Main translation:
1. slice, turner, spatula, dustpan
2. spade


----------



## tsoapm

EN - *Agenda*:
A list, plan, outline of things to be done or voted upon, etc.
Principale traduzione: Ordine del giorno

IT - *Agenda*:
Libretto, taccuino, sul quale di giorno in giorno si prende nota degli impegni
Main translation: Diary


----------



## bridgetjones

Interessante questo thread. Grazie a Paul per proporlo. Io vi condivido quest'articolo che ho letto giusto oggi  http://www.focus.it/cultura/curiosi...nificano-altro?gimg=RELATED&gpath=#imgRELATED


----------



## rrose17

Mary49 said:


> In my opinion the most common use of "pretendere" in Italian is in the sense of "demand, claim, want".


Of course pretend/pretendere is a false friend in almost all cases but I just wanted to point out that there is one narrow use of the word in English "pretender to the throne" which has this meaning.


----------



## tsoapm

EN - *Digit*:
n. A symbol of a number system, e.g. 0–9.
Principale traduzione: Cifra

IT - *Digitare*:
v.tr. Operare con le dita su una tastiera per scrivere caratteri o introdurre dati.
Main translation: Type, enter.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EN - *Convenient*
adjective
suitable for your purposes and needs and causing the least difficulty
Principale traduzione: comodo, adatto

IT - *Conveniente*
aggettivo
vantaggioso, specialmente dal punto di vista economico
Principal translation: cheap, of good value

NB: Convenient does mean conveniente is some particular contexts.


----------



## bridgetjones

fastidious=pignolo, meticoloso
fastidioso=bothersome, annoying


----------



## tsoapm

EN - *Cream*: the fatty, smooth, thick part of milk
Principale traduzione: Panna.

IT - *Crema*: composto semiduro a base di latte, uova, e zucchero
Main translation: Custard.

EN - *Norm*:
1. A standard, model, or pattern, esp. a rule or standard of behavior that is considered normal in society.
2. The expected or usual number, level, amount, or average.
Principale traduzione: Regola.

IT - *Norma*:
Singolo precetto morale, tecnico, giuridico 
Main translation: Rule, regulation.


----------



## Mary49

EN - *Rape*:
The crime, typically committed by a man, of forcing another person to have sexual intercourse with the offender against their will.
Principale traduzione:
Stupro, violenza sessuale

IT - *Rapa*:
Pianta erbacea bienne coltivata sia per la radice carnosa (detta anch’essa _rapa_), di forma varia, rotonda, ovale, ellittica, depressa, ecc., più o meno grossa, con polpa bianca, gialla o rosata, dolce o piccante, sia quale foraggera da radice,  oppure quale ortaggio, per le foglie giovani, e inoltre per le infiorescenze giovani con i fiori in boccio, dette _broccoli_ o _cime di rapa_ (v. broccolo).
Main translation:
turnip


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *Traduce*:
To speak falsely of, as by saying untrue things about; slander; defame
Principale traduzione: calunniare, diffamare

IT - *Tradurre*:
Trasferire, volgere un testo, un’espressione o una parola in una lingua diversa dall’originale
Main translation: translate


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> EN - *Rape*:
> The crime, typically committed by a man, of forcing another person to have sexual intercourse with the offender against their will.
> Principale traduzione:
> Stupro, violenza sessuale
> 
> IT - *Rapa*:
> Pianta erbacea bienne coltivata sia per la radice carnosa (detta anch’essa _rapa_), di forma varia, rotonda, ovale, ellittica, depressa, ecc., più o meno grossa, con polpa bianca, gialla o rosata, dolce o piccante, sia quale foraggera da radice,  oppure quale ortaggio, per le foglie giovani, e inoltre per le infiorescenze giovani con i fiori in boccio, dette _broccoli_ o _cime di rapa_ (v. broccolo).
> Main translation:
> turnip


They are so distant that I wouldn't consider them false friends. Maybe "rapina" or "rapimento" could be. Unless some waiter has suggested you pasta  with rape


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> They are so distant that I wouldn't consider them false friends. Maybe "rapina" or "rapimento" could be. Unless some waiter has suggested you pasta  with rape


Who said that false friends must belong to the same field?  What do you mean by "distant"? My teacher experience tells me that this is a false friend. Anyway, why don't you check all my posts? Perhaps you'll find some other "distant" false friends.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> What do you mean by "distant"?


Is that a false friend too?


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Is that a false friend too?


It's you who used the term "distant", so you should be so kind as to answer my question.


----------



## Pietruzzo

To 


Mary49 said:


> It's you who used the term "distant", so you should be so kind as to answer my question.


In my view false friends are words with common origin but different meaning. Eg."luxurIous" and "lussurioso". Rapa and rape have nothing in common. There is only an incidental similarity. I hope I have clarified myself.


----------



## Einstein

A better example in this context:

Rapa (It) = turnip
Rape (En) = colza (olio di colza = rape-seed oil)

But I tend to share Pietrusso's view about a common origin. For example I don't think we should include words like "ape" and "alone".


----------



## tsoapm

I think the point of the list is to avoid confusion isn’t it? So I’d have thought that any potentially problematic similar-looking pairs could be proposed.


----------



## sorry66

I tend to agree with Mark, similar-sounding/looking words that might cause confusion should be included.


----------



## Einstein

tsoapm said:


> I think the point of the list is to avoid confusion isn’t it? So I’d have thought that any potentially problematic similar-looking pairs could be proposed.


Yes, I was probably a bit extreme. "Ape" is an animal in both languages so we can include it in the list. But I don't think there could be any confusion about "alone".

Ape (It) = bee
Ape (En) = scimmia (tipo grande, senza coda).


----------



## King Crimson

sorry66 said:


> I tend to agree with Mark, similar-sounding/looking words that might cause confusion should be included.


 
Exactly, my most recent entry is a relevant example: one Italian could be tempted to use 'traduce' to mean ' tradurre' (the terms are similar sounding) even though the two terms have no common origin.
I agree with Mark, every pair prone to cause confusion should be flagged.


----------



## Pietruzzo

King Crimson said:


> one Italian could be tempted to use 'traduce' to mean ' tradurre' (the terms are similar sounding) even though the two terms have no common origin.


They do have common origin
Latin trādūcere, _to lead as a spectacle, dishonor_ : trā-, trāns-, _trans-_ + dūcere, _to lead_; see deuk- in Indo-European roots.] (TFD)
*tradurre* v. tr. [dal lat. _traducĕre_ «trasportare, trasferire» (comp. di _trans_ «oltre» e _ducĕre_«portare») (Treccani)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tsoapm said:


> I think the point of the list is to avoid confusion isn’t it? So I’d have thought that any potentially problematic similar-looking pairs could be proposed.


Precisely.
The most common false friends can be found in any dictionary. What we'd like to do here is point out the tricky ones that are usually not listed.


----------



## Mary49

There are two kinds of false friends: one is the group of "chance false friends", that is, words that are similar or equivalent (graphically and/or phonetically) in two or more given languages, but without there being any semantic or etymological reason for this overlap; the other group is "semantic false friends" that are words graphically and/or phonetically similar in various languages, but have different meanings. Then there are also the so called "false cognates", that is, words that are commonly thought to be related (have a common origin), but which linguistic examination reveals to be unrelated and now have similar meanings. Which of these groups are we listing here?


----------



## sorry66

@Mary49 
I'm a bit confused by your definitions. Could you make the distinction between each clearer?


----------



## Mary49

@sorry66  You may find this book interesting. There is also this text. Unfortunately, almost all texts give examples in many languages, except Italian. This is also interesting. 
Anyway, chance false friends are words that are similar / identical across various languages, but don't share etymology or meaning, so they are friends only by chance. Semantic false friends have the same origin, Latin, Greek, etc., but over the years their meanings have become different.  As for "false cognates" you can read this definition: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_cognate   and a long list of this kind of words.


----------



## King Crimson

Thanks for your insight Mary, I must admit I've not read everything you have posted but I believe that for the purposes of this thread we should focus on pairs of words that look or sound similar but have different meanings, whether or not they have different roots (i.e., whether or not they are false cognates).
As the Wiki link explains, generally speaking false friends and false cognates are two different things (although some false friends are also false cognates) and I understand that in this thread we are only interested in false friends. Botttom line: what Mark summed up in post #79.


----------



## chipulukusu

Very interesting discussion...
But there is certainly a grey area here. While I would not probably consider false friends these:

EN: janitor (IT: portiere)
IT : genitore (EN: parent)

EN: spectacles (IT: occhiali)
IT: spettacoli (EN: shows)

I would easily consider a false friend this:

EN: captive (IT: prigioniero)
IT: cattivo (EN: mean)

So my idea was more along the lines of Einstein's and Pietruzzo's. But on second thought I think that @tsoapm Mary and Sorry have a point here. Everything that could leave a non native confused is worth being included into this list.


----------



## Pietruzzo

EN - Cognate:
*adj.* descended from the same language or form:
*n.*      a cognate word
Principale traduzione: Parola affine

IT - Cognato/a:
*n.*   Fratello o sorella del coniuge, o coniuge del fratello o della sorella.

Main translation: Brother/sister-in-law.


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> To
> 
> In my view false friends are words with common origin but different meaning. Eg."luxurIous" and "lussurioso". Rapa and rape have nothing in common. There is only an incidental similarity. I hope I have clarified myself.


I agree.


----------



## MR1492

Paulfromitaly said:


> EN - *Convenient*
> adjective
> suitable for your purposes and needs and causing the least difficulty
> Principale traduzione: comodo, adatto
> 
> IT - *Conveniente*
> aggettivo
> vantaggioso, specialmente dal punto di vista economico
> Principal translation: cheap, of good value
> 
> NB: Convenient does mean conveniente is some particular contexts.



I'm not sure if you are aware, Paul, but in the USA we have a class of stores called "convenience stores" which are known for selling "oggetti conveniente!"   

Phil


----------



## london calling

MR1492 said:


> I'm not sure if you are aware, Paul, but in the USA we have a class of stores called "convenience stores" which are known for selling "oggetti conveniente!"
> 
> Phil


Same in the UK.


----------



## MR1492

tsoapm said:


> Makes it sound like it’s worth invading another country to get, when really it’s just – you know – good.



That's enough if you are German.

Phil

EDIT:  My wife is half German so I can say that with impunity.


----------



## Einstein

chipulukusu said:


> So my idea was more along the lines of Einstein's and Pietruzzo's.


I've changed my mind. There are interesting distintions between categories of false friends but here we can include all pairs that might cause confusion.

There's another category where the resemblance is not very strong but the common Latin origin can create confusion:
Strict = severo
Stretto = narrow

Here are some others for the general list:
Extravagant = dispendioso 
Stravagante = bizarre, outrageous

Fabric = stoffa, tessuto
Fabbrica = factory


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MR1492 said:


> I'm not sure if you are aware, Paul, but in the USA we have a class of stores called "convenience stores" which are known for selling "oggetti conveniente!"


That's why I added this:*
NB: Convenient does mean conveniente is some particular contexts. *


----------



## King Crimson

And then, now that we are all on the same page in terms of what we should consider for inclusion in this list, here's another potentially confusing pair:

EN - *mite*:
a small, sometimes microscopic, creature, often living on other animals.
Principale traduzione: acaro

IT - *mite*:
Naturalmente incline a paziente e benevola umanità
Main translation: mild-mannered, good-natured


----------



## Pietruzzo

Einstein said:


> here we can include all pairs that might cause confusion.


That's okay, but it is not that important to me to take into consideration all those one-syllable words which happen to be similar in both languages, like the above "rape/rapa" case. Well, I guess all of us would check the dictionary before using "mess" for "messa" or "pet" for "peto".(I know there are no such fools around this forum).  On the other hand, some new learners could take for granted that "parents" are "parenti".


----------



## tsoapm

Dunno, I've seen some bloody stupid word choices in my time reviewing translations… Let's not forget that many people view these forums without contributing.


----------



## King Crimson

And another one:

EN - *sole*:
1 - the undersurface of a foot
2 - the corresponding under part of a shoe or other footwear.
Principale traduzione:
1- pianta del piede
2 - suola

IT - *sole*:
stella del sistema solare
Main translation: Sun


----------



## tsoapm

Paulfromitaly said:


> What we'd like to do here is point out the tricky ones that are usually not listed.


How’s about this:

EN - *Rustic*:
1. Of or relating to the country; rural.
2. Simple or unsophisticated.
Principale traduzione: Rustico.

IT - *Rustico*:
(BOT). Di pianta che si adatta a terreni scadenti e resiste a malattie, attacchi d’insetti e avversità meteorologiche.
Main translation: Hardy.

I’m not quite sure how to treat these ones that are fine one way, but sometimes problematic the other.


----------



## chipulukusu

london calling said:


> Same in the UK.


You opened my mind LC! I always thought that convenience stores are called this way because they are just at a foot distance from one's house In fact I don't find convenience store particularly _convenienti _
But surely when the term _convenience store_ was coined Aldi was not yet around!


----------



## sorry66

chipulukusu said:


> I always thought that convenience stores are called this way because they are just at a foot distance from one's house


I thought the same but mostly because they have all sorts of stuff and it's convenient to go there rather than to a specialist place further away which is only open during normal business hours.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convenience_store

Not that I ever call them convenience stores - usually just mini-market or corner/local shop or something like that.


----------



## chipulukusu

sorry66 said:


> I thought the same but mostly because they have all sorts of stuff and it's convenient to go there rather than to a specialist place further away which is only open during normal business hours.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convenience_store
> 
> Not that I ever call them convenience stores - usually just mini-market or corner/local shop or something like that.



True, the fact that they are usually open up to 9pm seven days per week add to the _convenience.  _


----------



## Einstein

And I'm another one who thought "convenience" had nothing to do with the price...


----------



## King Crimson

sorry66 said:


> I thought the same but mostly because they have all sorts of stuff and it's convenient to go there rather than to a specialist place further away which is only open during normal business hours.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convenience_store
> 
> Not that I ever call them convenience stores - usually just *mini-market* or corner/local shop or something like that.


 
And that's also how it is (pseudo) translated in our WR dictionary.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> And I'm another one who thought "convenience" had nothing to do with the price...


I never thought that, either. I actually associate a 'convenience store' with higher prices, because they're close to home.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EN - *Adjourned*:
1.  suspended until a later stated time.
Principale traduzione: Rimandato, rinviato/aggiornato.

IT - *aggiornato*:
completato, rinnovato, al corrente
Main translation: updated/ up to date.


----------



## curiosone

Mary49 post: 15517218 said:
			
		

> IT - *Incisore*:
> Chi pratica l’arte dell’incisione
> Main translation: engraver



'L'arte dell'incisione' is called '*printmaking*' in English.
The correct translation of "incisore" is: _*etcher* _or (better)_ *printmaker*_. '_Engraving_' can refer both to engraving on metal plates (which are then inked and printed) and to glass engraving.  '_Etching'_ refers specifically to _acquaforte_ (which involves putting the scratched plate into acid, to etch the lines more deeply). Technically, engraving refers only to manually 'scratching' a plate (without putting it into acid). A 'burin' (EN) or 'bulino' (IT) is used to engrave the plate.
I know this because I am a printmaker (not a typographer, but an artist who does prints/stampe), and I studied 'printmaking' in the US, and 'incisione' in Italy.
*printmaking* _n_ (art technique: engraving, etc.) (_tecnica_) incisione _nf_




Mary49 said:


> EN - *Faggot*:
> A bundle of sticks, twigs, or branches bound together and used as fuel, a fascine, a torch, etc.
> Principale traduzione: fascina, fastello
> 
> IT - *Fagotto*:
> Involto di roba, piuttosto grosso e fatto alla meglio
> Main translation: bundle



Let's not forget the OTHER meaning/translation of 'faggot' (or 'fagot') : male homosexual (since it's a 'spregiativo' I'd translate it as 'frocio').


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> Let's not forget the OTHER meaning/translation of 'faggot' (or 'fagot') : male homosexual (since it's a 'spregiativo' I'd translate it as 'frocio').


Or the other BE meaning (faggot and peas):


----------



## johngiovanni

"Prevaricazione" in a newspaper article threw me the other day.

EN - *prevarication*
avoiding telling the truth by not directly answering a question; beating around the bush.
(equivoco, tergiversazione, mistificazione)

IT - *prevaricazione*
sopruso, abuso (di potere).
(abuse of power)


----------



## Mary49

I'd like to know if we have to list all the possible translations of a word; Paulfromitaly suggested "*principale *traduzione" and "*main *translation", not a list of all the meanings and translations.


----------



## tsoapm

I suppose there should be a main translation for each meaning, but you can’t really be mathematical about such things. I think I’ve suggested a couple of translations where it seemed appropriate to me. As for the meanings, I suppose we might clarify that: to my mind, it’s all about helping to reduce mistranslations, so you provide the detail required to do that, and preferably no more, but that may involve listing a few meanings for one word.



london calling said:


> BE meaning (*faggot*…)


ball of chopped meat, usually pork liver, bound with herbs and eaten fried
Principale traduzione: polpetta


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *Gat*:
a pistol or revolver (Older Slang, American)
Principale traduzione: rivoltella

IT - *Gatto*:
Felino domestico
Main translation: cat


----------



## sorry66

I've never heard of a 'gat', KC! I think 'gatto' is sufficiently like 'cat', isn't it? I remember understanding 'gatto' when I only knew about five words of Italian. (I know more now, believe me!)


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> I've never heard of a 'gat', KC! I think 'gatto' is sufficiently like 'cat', isn't it? I remember understanding 'gatto' when I only knew about five words of Italian. (I know more now, believe me!)


_Gat _is AE: it's short for _Gatling gun_.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> _Gat _is AE: it's short for _Gatling gun_.



Yes, but a Gatling is not a revolver, nor a pistol.  It's a machine gun.  And you can't really compare that to 'gatto'.  False friends have to share the root, don't they ?


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> Yes, but a Gatling is not a revolver, nor a pistol.  It's a machine gun.  And you can't really compare that to 'gatto'.  False friends have to share the root, don't they ?


I didn't say it was a revolver or a pistol: I know what it is, Ody. I agree however that it isn't a false friend (or at least I wouldn't have thought so).


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> I didn't say it was a revolver or a pistol: I know what it is, Ody. I agree however that it isn't a false friend (or at least I wouldn't have thought so).



You did not say that - KC did (#116).  I am sure you know your guns


----------



## King Crimson

Odysseus54 said:


> You did not say that - KC did (#116).  I am sure you know your guns


 
These (that is 'rivoltella' and 'pistol, gun') are the translation given by the Ita-Eng and monolingual dictionaries of WR, so you lot should complain to them in the first place
And, as to the 'false' false friends, we have discussed the issue _ad nauseam_ in this thread so I won't mention it anymore.


----------



## Pietruzzo

King Crimson said:


> EN - *Gat*:
> a pistol or revolver (Older Slang, American)
> Principale traduzione: rivoltella
> 
> IT - *Gatto*:
> Felino domestico
> Main translation: cat


Can/cane, top/topo and poll/pollo are not in the list yet. Non fateveli scappare.


----------



## King Crimson

Pietruzzo said:


> Can/cane, top/topo and poll/pollo are not in the list yet. Non fateveli scappare.


 
Giusto. Tutti i giorni si apprende qualcosa.


----------



## Einstein

You're right, Paul, we're getting silly. I've cancelled my last contribution.


----------



## Tellure

Credo non siano stati proposti, anche se non sono sicura che si possano intendere realmente come dei False Friend. 
Pensavo a "advise" (avviso) e "litigate" (litigare). 
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tellure said:


> Credo non siano stati proposti, anche se non sono sicura che si possano intendere realmente come dei False Friend.
> Pensavo a "advise" (avviso) e "litigate" (litigare).
> Che ne pensate?


Inserisci le voci secondo il format corretto per favore



> EN - *Rustic*:
> 1. Of or relating to the country; rural.
> 2. Simple or unsophisticated.
> Principale traduzione: Rustico.
> 
> IT - *Rustico*:
> (BOT). Di pianta che si adatta a terreni scadenti e resiste a malattie, attacchi d’insetti e avversità meteorologiche.
> Main translation: Hardy.


----------



## tsoapm

Tellure said:


> "advise" (avviso) e "litigate" (litigare).
> Che ne pensate?


If there are senses that don’t overlap (pretty sure there are for the first pair, a verb vs. a noun for one thing), sure, I say.


----------



## panzona

EN - *Lunatic*:
1. an insane person.
1. a person who is extremely foolish or who takes dangerous, unnecessary chances.
Principale traduzione: Malato di mente. Pazzo, matto, folle. 

IT - *Lunatico*:
Di umore instabile; volubile, incostante o scontroso.
Main translation: Moody, mercurial.


----------



## MR1492

> EN - *abate*:
> 1.  to reduce in amount, degree, intensity, etc.; lessen
> 2.  to diminish in amount, degree, or intensity
> Principale traduzione:  ridursi di intensità, placare
> 
> IT - *abate*:
> 1.  superiore di un monastero
> 2.  Titolo attribuito a semplici sacerdoti per meriti culturali
> Main translation:  abbot, head of a monastery


----------



## Pietruzzo

EN - *water*:
*n.* An odorless, tasteless liquid compound of hydrogen and oxygen
Principale traduzione: acqua *s.f.*

IT - *water*:* 
s.m.*(pr. 'vater) abbreviazione di _water-closet,_ il vaso del gabinetto all’inglese. 
Main translation: toilet(bowl)


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *exhilarating*:
causing strong feelings of excitement and happiness
Principale traduzione: esaltante, inebriante 

IT - *esilarante*:
Che fa ridere a crepapelle
Main translation: funny, hilarious

EN - *villain*:
a character in a play, novel, or the like who commits cruel and evil deeds
Principale traduzione: cattivo (in libri, film ecc.)

IT - *villano*:
Persona rozza e maleducata
Main translation: boor, lout


----------



## sorry66

A villain can be a real person too! Although it's often said as a joke.


----------



## King Crimson

sorry66 said:


> A villain can be a real person too! Although it's often said as a joke.


 
Yes, I just mentioned one of the two main meanings but of course we can expand the list (in Italian too 'villano' has other meanings)


----------



## sorry66

The main meaning is that a villain is a person who does wicked and unscrupulous things - similar to a rogue and scoundrel. It's old-fashioned but not a word just for books and plays.


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> The main meaning is that a villain is a person who does wicked and unscrupulous things - similar to a rogue and scoundrel. It's old-fashioned but not a word just for books and plays.


I was thinking the same thing. For modern readers _the villain_ is the 'bad guy'. That's the main translation, not _boor, lout_.


----------



## curiosone

*EN - stranger  *(main definitions

any person whom one does not know
a person who is new to a particular locality, from another region, town, etc
Principale traduzione: foriestiero, sconosciuto
*
IT - straniero*
Appartenente a un paese diverso dal proprio:  popoli s.
Main translation: foreigner [_I might add that in the U.S., foreigners (especially those living in the U.S. for a period - for example: foreign students) are legally called "aliens"_.   _... but that's a false friend of a different colour]
_


----------



## tsoapm

curiosone said:


> Appartenente a un paese diverso dal proprio


Perhaps the definition needs a little tweaking: I believe the term isn't usually used for Europeans (perhaps we'll be downgraded to _stranieri_ soon... ). But perhaps I'm getting my wires crossed with the term (extra)comunitario?


----------



## london calling

tsoapm said:


> Perhaps the definition needs a little tweaking: I believe the term isn't usually used for Europeans (perhaps we'll be downgraded to _stranieri_ soon... ). But perhaps I'm getting my wires crossed with the term (extra)comunitario?


I think so. You're still a 'straniero' in Italy, as I am (I mean that even if I have dual citizenship I'm still a 'straniera' to many people, although from a legal viewpoint I'm not, of course: I live in this country as an Italian citizen).


----------



## Fooler

And another one:

EN - *sole*:
1 - the undersurface of a foot
2 - the corresponding under part of a shoe or other footwear.
Principale traduzione:
1- pianta del piede
2 - suola
*3 - sogliola*

IT - *sole*:
stella del sistema solare
Main translation: Sun


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *exalted*:
raised or elevated, as in rank or character; of high station
Principale traduzione: elevato, eccelso

IT - *esaltato*:
Eccitato, fino a essere in parte irresponsabile
Main translation: hot-headed


----------



## a_ndrea

tsoapm said:


> How’s about this:
> 
> EN - *Rustic*:
> 1. Of or relating to the country; rural.
> 2. Simple or unsophisticated.
> Principale traduzione: Rustico.
> 
> IT - *Rustico*:
> (BOT). Di pianta che si adatta a terreni scadenti e resiste a malattie, attacchi d’insetti e avversità meteorologiche.
> Main translation: Hardy.
> 
> I’m not quite sure how to treat these ones that are fine one way, but sometimes problematic the other.



In italian too, Rustico mainly means a rural building. The meaning proposed as BOT, applies not only to plants, but to people and animals with the same meaning.
It can be used also to describe a personality that is simple, the contrary of sophisticated.

Except for Rustico as the traditional snack ( http://www.calabriain.it/img/foto/12141.JPG ), I think that the italian and english meanings are similar. I don't thik it's a false friend.


----------



## tsoapm

a_ndrea said:


> I don't thik it's a false friend.


Una “rustic plant” in inglese non è una "che si adatta a terreni scadenti e resiste a malattie, attacchi d’insetti e avversità meteorologiche". As I said, (you quoted me in fact) I’m not quite sure how to treat these ones that are fine one way, but sometimes problematic the other.

EN - *Tremendous*:
1. Very great in size, amount, or intensity
2. Extraordinary; excellent
Principale traduzione: 1. Enorme. 2. Straordinario

IT - *Tremendo*:
1. Che incute timore, paura, terrore. estens. Spaventoso
2. iperb. Insopportabile
Main translation: 1. Terrible 2. Unbearable.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *Reclaim*:
1. to bring (uncultivated areas of land or wasteland) into a condition for farming, growing things, or for other use
2. to recover (substances) in a pure form or in a form that can be used, from waste material or from articles that have been thrown away
Principale traduzione: 1. bonificare. 2. riciclare

IT - *Reclamare*:
Presentare a chi di dovere lamentela motivata per far valere un diritto
Main translation: Complain


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tsoapm said:


> EN - *Tremendous*:
> 1. Very great in size, amount, or intensity
> 2. Extraordinary; excellent
> Principale traduzione: 1. Enorme. 2. Straordinario
> 
> IT - *Tremendo*:
> 1. Che incute timore, paura, terrore. estens. Spaventoso
> 2. iperb. Insopportabile
> Main translation: 1. Terrible 2. Unbearable.


Then also *Terrific* (same meaning as tremendous) and *terrificante* (same meaning as tremendo)


----------



## tsoapm

Indeed. *Terrificante* is closer to ‘*terrifying*’ though, which doesn’t seem to be a false friend.

*Edit: *Though I‘ve just seen that _*terrifico*_ exists, and does seem a false friend in the same way. I don’t believe I’ve ever seen it in use.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tsoapm said:


> Indeed. *Terrificante* is closer to ‘*terrifying*’ though, which doesn’t seem to be a false friend.


The confusion arises with the word *terrific* because some Italians think it means terrificante.


----------



## curiosone

EN - *Make an Assumption*:
to take for granted without proof; suppose:
Principale traduzione: Presumere, prendere per scontato

IT - *Fare un'Assunzione*:
dare del lavoro a qualcuno, assumere
Main translation: to hire

n.b. _Assumption_ e _Assunzione_ hanno diversi significati in comune, ma non sempre.


----------



## MR1492

> EN – *fastidious*
> neat, fussy
> Principale traduzione:  schizzinoso, schifiltoso
> 
> IT – *fastidioso*
> noioso, irritante
> Main translation:  pesky, bothersome, annoying


----------



## tsoapm

EN - malice: a desire to inflict harm or suffering on another
Principale traduzione: malevolenza

IT - malizia
Compiaciuta, anche se dissimulata, consapevolezza del male, che spesso si traduce in atteggiamenti o comportamenti furbeschi o diretti a carpire l’altrui buona fede o benevolenza
Main translation: wickedness

EN - *Bigot*: a person who is utterly intolerant of any differing creed, belief, or opinion.
Principale traduzione: Fanatico

IT - *Bigotto*:
1. Chi assiduamente e scrupolosamente osserva le pratiche esteriori del culto più per ostentazione che per religiosità.
2. Che, chi rispetta integralmente e acriticamente le idee e le regole di una comunità religiosa, politica, culturale o di un ceto sociale al quale appartiene.
Main translation: 
1. Holier-than-thou (adj.)
2. Close-minded  (adj.)

And today I learn the term _baciapile: _“stoup-kisser”. That’s pretty good...

*N.B. *Second Italian definition added from Garzanti Linguistica.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *consistent*
of, relating to, or showing consistency
Principale traduzione: coerente, congruente

IT - *consistente*
1 - compatto, robusto
2 - considerevole
Main translation:
1 - compact, solid, robust
2 - considerable, substantial, significant

EN - *gross*:
1 - without or before deductions; total
2 - flagrant and extreme; glaring
3 - indecent; vulgar
Principale traduzione:
1 - lordo; totale, complessivo
2 - madornale, marchiano
3 - disgustoso, volgare

IT - *grosso*:
1 - grande
2 - notevole, importante
Main translation:
1 - large, big
2 - major, significant


----------



## rrose17

There's another, perhaps more obscure, meaning for gross, a quantity of measurement, i.e. 144. In my business when we buy buttons we usually buy them and pay for them by the gross. Obviously a hold-over from pre-metric days.


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> There's another, perhaps more obscure, meaning for gross, a quantity of measurement, i.e. 144. In my business when we buy buttons we usually buy them and pay for them by the gross. Obviously a hold-over from pre-metric days.


Yes, we don't use that any more but I remember it!


----------



## MR1492

rrose17 said:


> There's another, perhaps more obscure, meaning for gross, a quantity of measurement, i.e. 144. In my business when we buy buttons we usually buy them and pay for them by the gross. Obviously a hold-over from pre-metric days.



One year my wife made 144 dozens of Christmas cookies.  Yes, you read that correctly; a gross of a gross of dozens of cookies.  That was the impetus for our "Christmas Cookie and Gluvien" parties.

Phil


----------



## tsoapm

Wouldn't that be a gross of dozens?


----------



## MR1492

tsoapm said:


> Wouldn't that be a gross of dozens?



It was a gross amount!


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Yes, we don't use that any more but I remember it!


Don't lose hope. It looks like the UK is going to get rid of the Continent.


----------



## tsoapm

Do we think that “claim” qualifies as a false friend? I was surprised not to find an existing thread on it (I think), but I've seen it used extensively since I've been in Italy in the senses given here.


----------



## King Crimson

tsoapm said:


> Do we think that “claim” qualifies as a false friend? I was surprised not to find an existing thread on it (I think), but I've seen it used extensively since I've been in Italy in the senses given here.



Hhmm... not so sure Mark, it all depends on the definition of 'false friend' and, as a long-standing participant to this thread, you should know by now that there is no consensus among foreros on this definition. Besides, in this case the prospective false friends are neither similar-sounding / looking nor they have a common origin. If I have correctly understood your post, it’s just a case of an English word (claim) used in Italian with a wrong meaning.


----------



## tsoapm

King Crimson said:


> in this case the prospective false friends are neither similar-sounding / looking nor they have a common origin


To my mind they'd be identical actually – claim (EN) vs. claim (IT) – but I see where you're coming from.


----------



## chipulukusu

tsoapm said:


> To my mind they'd be identical actually – claim (EN) vs. claim (IT) – but I see where you're coming from.


It is not that I want to come to the rescue of my fellow nationals (we don't deserve defense most of the times), but in my opinion the use of _claim_ in Italian is neither a false friend or a misinterpretation.
I can _claim_ that my toothpaste prevents cavities, and that is actually a _claim. _As I understand it, _claim_ in this specific meaning is perfectly neutral in English so it seems fine for a technical use.


----------



## tsoapm

I see three definitions: a promise, a key text and a definition. There's a case for the first, I think, though I don't think we happen to use the term 'claim' that way, but the second seems off and the third plain wrong to me. (And the translation they provide of the English term, "richiesta", has nothing to do with any of them!)


----------



## london calling

tsoapm said:


> I see three definitions: a promise, a key text and a definition. There's a case for the first, I think, though I don't think we happen to use the term 'claim' that way, but the second seems off and the third plain wrong to me. (And the translation they provide of the English term, "richiesta", has nothing to do with any of them!)


There's a fourth definition of claim in English. Working for an engineering company as we do, we issue what are known as 'Rapporti di non conformità' if we receive any components or parts which are not up to standard, do not perform as they should , do not comply with our specs, etc. etc. (i.e. they are non conforming goods).  In English we issue a claim. Example in context here. 

The Buyer may identify any non-conforming goods at any time, beginning with, and after initial inspection. The Buyer will assess any such non-conforming goods and may issue a claim for compensation. Payment may be withheld until the claim has been settled.


----------



## chipulukusu

tsoapm said:


> I see three definitions: a promise, a key text and a definition. There's a case for the first, I think, though I don't think we happen to use the term 'claim' that way, but the second seems off and the third plain wrong to me.


I understand what you mean but the English definition of _claim_ I had in mind is _claim_ as an _assertion from a non neutral part._
The French _reclàme _(and the Italian _reclame_) seems to have the same origin as _claim _and this could have played a role in the adoption of an English word for a non-standard use.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *Scope*:
Extent, limit or range of view, outlook, etc
Principale traduzione: ambito

IT - *Scopo*:
Risultato a cui si tende, fine di una certa azione
Main translation: purpose, aim, goal, objective


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EN - *perverse*
strange and not what most people would expect or enjoy
Principale traduzione: bastian contrario

IT - *perverso*
Intimamente e ostinatamente incline a fare il male, provandone un perfido compiacimento
Main translation: deprived, wicked


----------



## Einstein

Going back a few days:


MR1492 said:


> One year my wife made 144 dozens (144 x 12 = 1728) of Christmas cookies. Yes, you read that correctly; a gross of a gross of dozens (144 x 144 x 12 = 248832) of cookies.


I think your wife would have spent the whole year making them!

More seriously: a search of "una grossa di", complete with quotes, shows that also in Italian "una grossa" means twelve dozen, although many Italians probably don't know that!


----------



## King Crimson

Einstein said:


> although many Italians probably don't know that!



I, for one...


----------



## sorry66

Einstein said:


> "una grossa" means twelve dozen,


or a dozen dozen!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

MR1492 said:


> One year my wife made 144 dozens of Christmas cookies.  Yes, you read that correctly; a gross of a gross of dozens of cookies.  That was the impetus for our "Christmas Cookie and Gluvien" parties.
> 
> Phil


 A gross gross of dozens. Over 100 pounds of cookies. They report you to the police if you buy that much sugar. At least down here they do.


----------



## MR1492

Swear to God it's true AB!!!!  We had cookies stacked everywhere.  We had so many, we threw a party.  We had over 100 people to the house to eat cookies and drink glühwein (the German spiced wine).  We were eating cookies until March!!!  However, it was the start of a 10 year run of great parties at Christmas in our house.

Phil


----------



## Einstein

Phil, I think you've missed the point: initially you state 144 dozens (1728), but then you add another factor of 144 when you say "a gross of a gross of dozens"* (248832). I'm not sure whether Bill is incredulous about just the bigger quantity or both!

*It's like the old question they used to ask us when we were children: "Which is more, six dozen dozen or half a dozen dozen?" Instinctively we think it's the same, but it's not.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EN - *Diffident*:
shy and not confident of one's abilities

Principale traduzione: insicuro.

IT - *Diffidente*:
Che non si fida degli altri, sospettoso

Main translation: distrustful; suspicious.


----------



## Linda_steele

EN - *Sensitive*:
Aware of and able to understand other people and their feelings

Principale traduzione: sensibile.

IT - *Sensitivo:*
Relativo all'attività dei sensi: facoltà s.; In parapsicologia, persona dotata di capacità paranormali; 

Main translation: sensory; sensitive.


----------



## tsoapm

Linda_steele said:


> persona dotata di capacità paranormali;
> 
> Main translation: […] sensitive.


I see that this noun does exist, but I think most people would call them a ‘psychic’.


----------



## Einstein

And "sensibile" can also mean "significant": un cambiamento sensibile = a significant/noticeable change.


----------



## tsoapm

That was post #26, it’s only the suggested translation for ‘sensitive’ here.


----------



## Russell2008

EN - Attitude
Mental state, disposition, posture
Principale traduzione:atteggiamento, mentalità, comportamento

IT - Attitudine
propensione, disposizione naturale per una determinata attività
Main translation: predisposition, inclination


----------



## Einstein

Russell2008 said:


> IT - Attitudine
> propensione, disposizione naturale per una determinata attività
> Main translation: predisposition, inclination


Also "aptitude".


----------



## tsoapm

That’s a “real” friend, I suppose.


----------



## Einstein

tsoapm said:


> That’s a “real” friend, I suppose.


Yes, it was just to show that an etymologically related word with a similar meaning does exist in this case.

A half-false friend is the verb "reconcile", which translates both "conciliare" and "riconciliare". EN>IT translators need to be careful about this.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *Morose*
Angrily gloomy, often in a quiet way
Principale traduzione: cupo, scontroso, tetro

IT - *Moroso*
Che si trova in mora
Main translation: defaulting, in arrears, delinquent


----------



## tsoapm

Also _(a)moroso/a _i.e. boyfriend, girlfriend, partner round these parts, and presumably elsewhere since I see it in the dictionary. Always makes me think that lovers brood darkly round here!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EN - *Vicious*
Mean-spirited or deliberately hurtful
Principale traduzione: malvagio, cattivo

IT - *Vizioso*
Pieno di vizi, difettoso
Main translation: depraved, dissolute


----------



## King Crimson

tsoapm said:


> Also _(a)moroso/a _i.e. boyfriend, girlfriend, partner round these parts, and presumably elsewhere since I see it in the dictionary.



That's right Mark, but I purposely didn't include that translation because it's a regional term (used in some parts of northern Italy, to be precise), and besides falling into disuse as far as I know.


----------



## tsoapm

Still going strong where I am at least: I’d say it’s used more often than not.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

King Crimson said:


> falling into disuse


Nope. Everyone says it here.


----------



## King Crimson

tsoapm said:


> Still going strong where I am at least: I’d say it’s used more often than not.





Paulfromitaly said:


> Nope. Everyone says it here.



Hhmm... in Milan I don't hear it used anymore, but I guess this could be a discussion for the SI forum.


----------



## Einstein

King Crimson said:


> I guess this could be a discussion for the SI forum.


You're probably right, but I can't resist! I live in Milan too and often hear "moròs" used this way.


----------



## anglomania1

It's hard to tell which ones have already been put forward - by the time I've read them all, I've forgotten them!!
*English ---------------------------------- Italian
accident* = incidente ------------------- *accidenti* = damn!
*advise* =consigliare -------------------- *avvisare* = inform/notify/warn
*agenda* = ordine del giorno ------------ *agenda* = diary
*annoy* = infastidire --------------------- *annoiare *= to bore
*assist* = aiutare ------------------------ *assistere* = to attend/to be present at
*attend *= frequentare ------------------ *attendere* = to wait
*canteen* = mensa ---------------------- *cantina *= cellar
*confection* = dolciume ----------------* confezione* = packaging
*confidence *= sicurezza --------------- *confidenza* = familiarity
*convenient *= comodo ----------------- *conveniente* = cheap
*eventual* = finale/alla fine ------------ *eventuale* = possible
*fastidious* = pignolo -------------------* fastidioso *= irritating
*notice *= avviso/preavviso ------------- *notizia* = news
*pretend* = fingere ---------------------- *pretendere* = to demand
*public school* = scuola privata -------- *scuola pubblica* = state school
*question* = domanda -------------------* questione* = matter/issue
*rumour* = una voce --------------------- *rumore* = noise
*stranger* = sconosciuto ----------------- *straniero *= foreigner
*terrific* = fantastico --------------------- *terrificante *= terrifying/terrible


----------



## King Crimson

Einstein said:


> You're probably right, but I can't resist! I live in Milan too and often hear "moròs" used this way.



Well, I guess I am in minority here, so time for a poll in the SI forum and let let the chips fall where they may

EDIT: for those interested here is the relevant thread.


----------



## sound shift

EN - *Equivocate:*
1. to use ambiguous or unclear expressions, usually to mislead or avoid commitment.
Principale traduzione: esprimirsi in modo equivoco

IT - *Equivocare: *capire male
Main translation: to misunderstand


----------



## Odysseus54

EN* : Factory*
A building or group of buildings where products are made.
Main translation : Fabbrica

IT* : Fattoria*
L’amministrazione di un dato numero di poderi (o altri beni di campagna), e l’ufficio stesso del fattore che li amministra. La casa dove il fattore risiede, e i fabbricati annessi.
Traduzione principale : Farm, farmhouse


EN : *Fabric*
Woven or knitted material.  The underying structure of something
Main translation : stoffa, struttura.

IT : *Fabbrica*
Stabilimento per la produzione industriale.
Traduzione principale : Factory.

EN: *Attic*
Room immediately below the roof of a building, usually used for storage.
Traduzione principale : Soffitta, mansarda.

IT: *Attico*
Piano costruito sopra la cornice di coronamento di un edificio.
Traduzione principale : Penthouse.

EN : *Lard*
A white soft fatty substance made by melting pork fat
Main translation : strutto

IT : *Lardo*
Pork fat
Traduzione principale : pork fat


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> Hhmm... in Milan I don't hear it used anymore, but I guess this could be a discussion for the SI forum.


Nobody says it here, although they understand it.


----------



## tsoapm

EN - *Irony*:
1. The humorous or mildly sarcastic use of words to imply the opposite of what they normally mean.
2. Incongruity between what is expected to be and what actually is, or a situation or result showing such incongruity.
Principale traduzione: 1. Ironia, 2. Paradosso

IT - *Ironia*:
1. Particolare modo di esprimersi che conferisce alle parole un significato opposto o diverso da quello letterale, lasciando però intravedere la realtà, che si usa per criticare, deridere, rimproverare e sim.
2. Beffa, derisione, per lo più maligna o insultante
3. Arguzia, sottigliezza
4. Atteggiamento che consente di affrontare la vita in modo critico e con distacco
Main translation: 1. Irony, 2. Mockery, sarcasm 3. Wit 4. Detachment


----------



## Einstein

EN - *Barracks:*
Lodging for soldiers
Principale traduzione: caserma

IT - *Baracca:*
Poor quality dwelling
Main translation: hut, shanty, hovel


----------



## tsoapm

EN - *Possibly*: Perhaps, maybe
Principale traduzione: Forse

IT - *Possibilmente*: Per quanto è consentito dai mezzi o dalle circostanze
Main translation: If possible


----------



## King Crimson

tsoapm said:


> EN - *Possibly*: Perhaps, maybe
> Principale traduzione: Forse
> 
> IT - *Possibilmente*: Per quanto è consentito dai mezzi o dalle circostanze
> Main translation: If possible



Alla traduzione di 'possibly' aggiungerei 'eventualmente' (un altro 'false friend' peraltro).


----------



## tsoapm

It’s in #6, but not in the requested format.


----------



## Einstein

King Crimson said:


> Alla traduzione di 'possibly' aggiungerei 'eventualmente' (un altro 'false friend' peraltro).


It's interesting that while "eventually" is a false friend, "eventuality" is not.

EN - *Reunion*: rimpatriata

IT - *Riunione*: meeting


----------



## tsoapm

That’s one I never knew: ‘rimpatriata’ sounds like it should be a reunion but to do with returning home as well.


----------



## King Crimson

Not necessarily, a 'rimpatriata' can be a get-together of old school friends.


----------



## tsoapm

Got it. It just leaves me wondering what the _patria_ has to do with it; I’m not disputing anything.


----------



## King Crimson

I cannot check it now, however the word derives from 'rimpatriare', so I assume that originally it had to do with 'returning home', but over time this original meaning got lost.


----------



## Einstein

I've often been irritated to hear "family reunion" translated as "riunione di famiglia", which would mean a meeting of family members, maybe to discuss some serious problem, and not a festive occasion.


----------



## King Crimson

I agree, but in Italian you are unlikely to say 'rimpatriata di famiglia', though at the moment I cannot think of a good translation


----------



## Einstein

King Crimson said:


> I agree, but in Italian you are unlikely to say 'rimpatriata di famiglia', though at the moment I cannot think of a good translation


True. The WR Dictionary actually suggests "riunione di famiglia"; maybe it's not completely wrong? It also suggests "ritrovo"; does "ritrovo di famiglia" sound right?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Einstein said:


> True. The WR Dictionary actually suggests "riunione di famiglia"; maybe it's not completely wrong? It also suggests "ritrovo"; does "ritrovo di famiglia" sound right?


To me "riunione di famiglia" is a meeting of all the family members, even if they live in the same house. "Raduno di famiglia " is my best option for "family reunion".


----------



## King Crimson

I agree with Pietruzzo that "riunione di famiglia", without further context, is neutral in meaning but, more often than not, is an opportunity "to discuss some serious problem, and not a festive occasion" (to quote Einstein). "Raduno di famiglia", on the other hand, has no such ambiguity and conjures up family members happily sitting around a table, enjoying a home-cooked meal and engaging in banter and playful conversation, so, yes, I vote for "raduno di famiglia" too.


----------



## Einstein

King Crimson said:


> I agree with Pietruzzo that "riunione di famiglia", without further context, is neutral in meaning but, more often than not, is an opportunity "to discuss some serious problem, and not a festive occasion" (to quote Einstein). "Raduno di famiglia", on the other hand, has no such ambiguity and conjures up family members happily sitting around a table, enjoying a home-cooked meal and engaging in banter and playful conversation, so, yes, I vote for "raduno di famiglia" too.


OK! I think we can consider this case solved.

EN - *Scald*
1. To cook lightly
2. To burn (a person) with boiling water or oil
Main translation: scottare.

IT - *Scaldare*
To heat (food, a house etc.)
Main translation: heat.


----------



## tsoapm

Einstein said:


> 1. To cook lightly


I’m not sure about this. I don’t see it in the WR dictionary, Oxford Dictionaries or Merriam-Webster. I see some things about heating to just below boiling point; is that the idea of “lightly”?


----------



## Einstein

tsoapm said:


> I’m not sure about this. I don’t see it in the WR dictionary, Oxford Dictionaries or Merriam-Webster. I see some things about heating to just below boiling point; is that the idea of “lightly”?


Yes, I'm not fully convinced about that either; it was my own idea! I'm thinking about cooking prawns, for example, which need very little cooking and are ruined by overcooking. Can you think of a better way to say it?


----------



## tsoapm

Based on post #1, I’ve been using the definitions in the WR dictionaries, where they seem adequate. There’s a bit to wade through for scald, but it’s there.


----------



## dermott

Einstein said:


> Yes, I'm not fully convinced about that either; it was my own idea! I'm thinking about cooking prawns, for example, which need very little cooking and are ruined by overcooking. Can you think of a better way to say it?


 
You would *sear* prawns, or possibly *sauté* them. *Scald* is most commonly applied to milk, bringing it to just below boiling point, as per (2) in the WR dictionary.


----------



## Einstein

dermott said:


> You would *sear* prawns, or possibly *sauté* them. *Scald* is most commonly applied to milk, bringing it to just below boiling point, as per (2) in the WR dictionary.


OK, I stand corrected.


----------



## tsoapm

I also saw these though:


> to subject to the action of boiling or hot liquid
> to parboil or blanch
> to plunge […] into boiling water briefly _(albeit with reference to fruit, in order to skin them)_


----------



## dermott

That's called blanching much more often than scalding. And parboil involves more cooking than blanching. Blanching usually involves less than 30 seconds.


----------



## tsoapm

Paulfromitaly said:


> I don't think there's a single word in English that can render the meaning and all the nuances of "simpatico".


What about Oxford Dictionaries Word of the Day … simpatico!  Most peculiar. I’ve never heard it in use among native English speakers, as far as I recall.


----------



## dermott

tsoapm said:


> What about Oxford Dictionaries Word of the Day … simpatico!  Most peculiar. I’ve never heard it in use among native English speakers, as far as I recall.



You hear version 1.1 used, which isn't quite the same thing:



> Having or characterized by shared attributes or interests; compatible: _a simpatico relationship_



Seems to me to have become popular in more recent times. I think as much for the sound of the word as anything.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tsoapm said:


> What about Oxford Dictionaries Word of the Day … simpatico!  Most peculiar. I’ve never heard it in use among native English speakers, as far as I recall.


This is interesting..It looks like some native speakers realised there isn't a good enough translation of simpatico into English and they just started to use the Italian word instead.
I find it hard to believe although Italians often take the same approach to English words that don't translate well into Italian.


----------



## dermott

For some native speakers there's also the (as it were) wow factor of tossing in an Italian word. And _simpatico_ is a great word, even mispronounced as it always is.


----------



## Einstein

To describe a person, the nearest is _nice_, but it sounds quite insipid in comparison. on the other hand, words like likeable are not so common and in any case don't really convey the idea.
But in Italian we can also describe a book, a film, an event or a place as _simpatico_. I don't think any of these cases coincide with the OED definition, so we need an English translation (or translations).

EN - *In charge*
I'm in charge of Human Resources.
Who's in charge here? = Chi comanda qui dentro?
Main translation: In comando, responsabile

IT - *In carica *
Il presidente in carica è Barack Obama.
Main translation: In office, current.


----------



## King Crimson

Einstein said:


> EN - *In charge*
> I'm in charge of Human Resources.
> Who's in charge here? = Chi comanda qui dentro?
> Main translation: In comando, responsabile
> 
> IT - *In carica *
> Il presidente in carica è Barack Obama.
> Main translation: In office, current.



Should we consider also 'incumbent' as a translation of 'in carica' (especially for elected persons holding a public office)?


----------



## tsoapm

Seems eminently reasonable to me.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Einstein said:


> EN - *In charge*
> I'm in charge of Human Resources.
> Who's in charge here? = Chi comanda qui dentro?
> Main translation: In comando, responsabile
> 
> IT - *In carica *
> Il presidente in carica è Barack Obama.
> Main translation: In office, current.


But the noun "incarico"(task, responsibility) is at least an acquaintance of " in charge"


----------



## Einstein

Pietruzzo said:


> But the noun "incarico"(task, responsibility) is at least an acquaintance of " in charge"


Yes, there's clearly a connection and there is a rather old-fashioned use of the verb "charge", meaning "incaricare". But in modern English "charge" usually means "incriminare"!


----------



## tsoapm

A new one on me. Thanks @ohbice 

EN - *Trivial*:
1. Of very little importance or value; insignificant.
2. Commonplace; ordinary.
Principale traduzione:
1. Di poco conto.
2. Banale.

IT - *Triviale*: Di una volgarità sguaiata e disgustosa.
Main translation: Vulgar, indecent.


----------



## curiosone

King Crimson said:


> Should we consider also 'incumbent' as a translation of 'in carica' (especially for elected persons holding a public office)?



I usually hear "incumbent" used when someone in office is up for re-election. So yes they are "in carica", but that may (or may not) change (depending on ths election results)..


----------



## bridgetjones

Volubility= the quality of being facile in speech and writing
Main translation= loquacità

Volubilità= incostanza, instabilità, mutevolezza
Principale traduzione= fickleness, inconstancy


----------



## Einstein

EN - *Mustard*
Principale traduzione: senape

IT - *Mostarda*
No translation: a preparation of candied fruits flavoured with mustard, typical of the Cremona area; not suitable for hot-dogs!

There may be room for improvement in these two:

EN - *Jargon *(un po' spregiativo)
Linguaggio specializzato: marketing jargon, scientific jargon
Principale traduzione: Gergo tecnico?

IT - *Gergo *(in generale)
Principale traduzione: slang.
----------
EN - *Villa*
Principale traduzione: Villetta a schiera

IT - *Villa*
Principale traduzione: Detached house


----------



## sound shift

EN - *Insulation*
1. Material (e.g. fibreglass) used for insulating
2. The act of insulating, the state of being insulated
Principale traduzione: isolamento

IT - *Insolazione*
Esposizione ai raggi solari
Main translation: Exposure to the sun


----------



## Einstein

sound shift said:


> EN - *Insulation*
> 1. Material (e.g. fibreglass) used for insulating
> 2. The act of insulating, the state of being insulated
> Principale traduzione: isolamento
> 
> IT - *Insolazione*
> Esposizione ai raggi solari
> Main translation: Exposure to the sun


Here we could also include a distinction between electrical/thermal _insulation _and physical/geographical _isolation, _another word easily confused with_ insolazione._


----------



## sound shift

Einstein said:


> Here we could also include a distinction between electrical/thermal _insulation _and physical/geographical _isolation, _another word easily confused with_ insolazione._


We certainly could. I'll let you have first refusal, Einstein.


----------



## Einstein

Officer (police) = _agente_, NOT _ufficiale_!

In the army, OK, officer = _ufficiale_, but ALL policemen are officers (in quanto _pubblici ufficiali_). Sometimes the translators for TV programmes can't accept that "officer" means a humble _agente_, so they translate it as _funzionario_, but this is not usually right.

Not a strong resemblance but often the source of errors:
EN *To grant* = concedere.
IT *Garantire *= to guarantee.

EN *Successive *= consecutivo; "The advert appeared in three successive editions of the magazine." (one after the other).
IT *Successivo *= subsequent, following; "L'annuncio è apparso sui tre numeri successivi della rivista" (in the three editions following that date/event).


----------



## Pietruzzo

English
*egregious* adj    (offensive, outrageous)    oltraggioso, vergognoso agg

Italiano
*egregio* agg    (eccellente)    
illustrious, excellent, eminent adj


----------



## Einstein

English
*Content *= soddisfatto, appagato; accontentato

Italiano
*Contento *= pleased, glad, happy


----------



## Pietruzzo

Einstein said:


> English
> *Content *= soddisfatto, appagato; accontentato
> 
> Italiano
> *Contento *= pleased, glad, happy


Maybe they are not twin brothers but I think they could be good friends after all.


----------



## Einstein

Pietruzzo said:


> Maybe they are not twin brothers but I think they could be good friends after all.


Yes, they're not completely false friends, but sometimes "content" suggests accepting a situation, rather than being completely happy about it.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *injury*:
- harm, damage, or wrong done or suffered
Principale traduzione:
- ferita

IT - *ingiuria*:
- Offesa deliberatamente arrecata, con parole o atti, al nome, al decoro o all’onore altrui
Main translation:
- insult, affront


----------



## Allypally

King Crimson said:


> IT - *Ingenuità*:
> 1*. *Eccessiva fiducia o sprovvedutezza nei rapporti sociali; candore
> 2. atto ingenuo
> Principale traduzione: naivety, naïveté



also ingenuousness


----------



## Ezzelino

EN - *Intoxicating*:
1. causing drunkenness
2. exciting
Principale traduzione: inebriante, eccitante

IT - *Intossicante*:
1. che causa intossicazione, velenoso
Main translation: toxic, poisonous


----------



## BristolGirl

Ciao a tutti.    Vorrei aggiungere una parola che è sia ‘friend’ che ‘false friend’  :

EN - *Subject* :
1. person / thing being discussed
2. *person under the power of another or others*
Principale traduzione: 1) soggetto  2) *suddito*

IT - *Soggetto*:
1. argomento / tema
2. *persona particolare, tipo*
Main translation: 1) subject, topic 2) *character*

Ma vorrei specificare anche il perché – (magari il post diventa un ‘thread’ se qualcuno trova un alternativa che rende meglio la battuta!).  Si tratta dell’aneddoto riguardante Gladstone e Disraeli (famosi avversari politici dell'Inghilterra dell'ottocento).
Pensavo di poter migliorare la traduzione della battuta famosa e trovare un'alternativa alla parola 'subject' = "suddito" / "subject" = "argomento/tema" - o magari incorporare 'tipo/soggetto' - ma non ci sono riuscita.
- _ Disraeli aveva la reputazione di essere un cinico e di avere la battuta sempre pronta su qualsiasi argomento/tema.

-  Gladstone  - sperando di metterlo in difficoltà - voleva sfidare il suo avversario e gli chiese : "Fai una battuta sulla Regina Vittoria".

-  Disraeli had a reputation for being cynical and making a joke out of any subject.

-  Gladstone - hoping to score a point - challenged his adversary : 'Then make a joke about Queen Victoria.'

La risposta immediata di Disraeli è un classico "La Regina Vittoria non è un argomento."

Disraeli's instantaneous reply is a classic "The Queen is not a subject."_
Secondo me la battuta con 'subject' = 'argomento' non funziona in italiano - perde il suo significato – e non trovando un’alternativa, aggiungo ‘subject’ / ‘soggetto’-'suddito' alla lista dei falsi amici.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *anticipate*:
1- To realize or feel beforehand; to foresee
Principale traduzione: prevedere, aspettarsi
2 - look forward to; to expect
Principale traduzione: attendersi, aspettarsi

IT - *anticipare*:
1 - Attuare o fissare il compimento di un’azione entro un tempo inferiore al previsto
Main translation: advance, move up (AE), bring forward (BE)
2 - precedere, prevenire qn
Main translation: forestall, preempt


----------



## S1GN4L

EN (UK) - *pavement*:
1- a path with a hard surface on one or both sides of a road, that people walk on
Principale traduzione: marciapiede

EN (US) - *pavement*:
1- the surface of a road when it has been covered with concrete or tarmac
Principale traduzione: strada asfaltata, manto stradale

IT - *pavimento*:
1 - Strato di rivestimento, di materiali vari, che ricopre il piano di sostegno e di passaggio di ambienti interni di edifici, o anche di mezzi di trasporto
Main Translation: floor, flooring

EN - *patent*:
1* - *a government authority or licence conferring a right or title for a set period, especially the sole right to exclude others from making, using, or selling an invention.
Principale traduzione: brevetto

IT - *patente*:
*1 - *autorizzazione per un'attività
Main translation: license 
*2 - *documento autorizzativo 
Main translation : permit 
*3 - *patente di guida
Main translation: (_UK_) driving licence / (_US_) driver's license


----------



## Einstein

*False*
I get the impression that the word "false" is itself a false friend in some contexts. If someone tells a lie, in Italian you can say he is "falso", while in English we would not say "false", but rather "deceitful" or "dishonest". In fact Italians are often puzzled by the term "false friend"; if a person is "falso", he is not a friend!
We use "false" to mean "finto", "non genuino/autentico". We say "false teeth" for the denture; in Italian you would not say "denti falsi"!

In English, if we say a person is "false", it doesn't mean that he/she necessarily tells lies, but that he/she is superficial, seems to be interested or helpful but is not.

ADDITION: The biblical expression "false witness" follows the Italian meaning, so probably also an older English meaning.

He pretends to have a sympathetic attitude... three false friends in a row! Not "pretende di avere un'attitudine simpatica", but "finge un atteggiamento comprensivo"!


----------



## King Crimson

Odysseus54 said:


> EN : *Lard*
> A white soft fatty substance made by melting pork fat
> Main translation : strutto
> 
> IT : *Lardo*
> Pork fat
> Traduzione principale : pork fat



I would object to the translation of "lardo", which according to this never-ending thread seems something that has no exact match in English. And, while not a clincher, also on Wiki "lardo" is kept untranslated.


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> I would object to the translation of "lardo", which according to this never-ending thread seems something that has no exact match in English. And, while not a clincher, also on Wiki "lardo" is kept untranslated.


You're not the only one.  I also object.


----------



## dragonseven

EN - *picture*:
1 - a representation of a person, object, or scene, as a painting, drawing, or photograph
Principale traduzione: immagine, disegno, fotografia, ritratto, quadro
2 - _informal_ movie
Principale traduzione: film, pellicola

IT - *pittura *(_pl. _-*e*):
1 - l’arte di raffigurare il mondo esterno o di esprimere una visione fantastica per mezzo di linee e colori
Main translation: painting
2 - _popolare _verniciatura, tinteggiatura
Main translation: house painting, coating, paint, color


----------



## Einstein

Un paio di precisazioni: 
- "Movie" è più americano; in BrE di solito diciamo "film", come in italiano.
- Gli italiani sembrano pensare che in inglese non diciamo mai "photo", sempre "picture". Non è vero!


----------



## tsoapm

Einstein said:


> Gli italiani sembrano pensare che in inglese non diciamo mai "photo", sempre "picture". Non è vero!


Indeed. One of those cases where fear of the translation that immediately comes to mind is completely unfounded: the opposite of this thread, in fact.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *nubile*: (of a young woman) sexually developed and physically attractive
Principale traduzione: attraente

IT - *nubile*: donna non sposata
Main translation: single, unmarried


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Einstein said:


> Un paio di precisazioni:
> - "Movie" è più americano; in BrE di solito diciamo "film", come in italiano.
> - Gli italiani sembrano pensare che in inglese non diciamo mai "photo", sempre "picture". Non è vero!


Given the context, it is possible that someone could be confused about picture and photo. "Picture" could refer to a [motion picture] film (in addition to a still photograph, drawing, or painting), but "photo" can only refer to a "still" photograph, a least in my experience.

Edit: I say "I went to the movies" if I went to see a film.


----------



## london calling

AlabamaBoy said:


> Giving the context, it is possible that someone could be confused about picture and photo. "Picture" could refer to a [motion picture] film (in addition to a still photograph, drawing, or painting), but "photo" can only refer to a "still" photograph, a least in my experience.


True. But if in BE I say 'I went to the pictures' I mean I saw a film (movie).


----------



## Einstein

*Bright*, referring to a person, is often translated as _brillante_. This leads to a contradiction if we translate "bright, but rather boring" as "brillante, ma piuttosto noioso"! Bright means capable and intelligent, it doesn't mean sparkling and extrovert.
We often refer to a bright pupil at school in this sense.


----------



## King Crimson

Einstein said:


> *Bright*, referring to a person, is often translated as _brillante_. This leads to a contradiction if we translate "bright, but rather boring" as "brillante, ma piuttosto noioso"! Bright means capable and intelligent, it doesn't mean sparkling and extrovert.
> We often refer to a bright pupil at school in this sense.



But I'm not sure this qualifies as a false friend Einstein, there's no similar sounding / looking Italian word involved here


----------



## Einstein

King Crimson said:


> But I'm not sure this qualifies as a false friend Einstein, there's no similar sounding / looking Italian word involved here


Yes, I forgot to include the English word "brilliant"! A brilliant student is one who shines, so we have "brillante = brilliant", not a false friend! I wanted to combat the tendency to translate "bright" as "brillante", but you're right, we can't really consider this as a false friend.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *conjure (up)*: to bring to mind
Principale traduzione: evocare, far venire in mente

IT - *congiurare*: ordire una congiura, cospirare
Main translation: to conspire (against sb), plot (against sb)


----------



## Einstein

Looking back at post #255, the Italian meaning of "anticipare" is the same as the original meaning in English (purists would say the only meaning!). Other meanings have been added, but it can still be used in this way. An army officer would say, "Don't anticipate my orders!"; in other words, do as I say, not as you think I'm going to say.


----------



## King Crimson

Einstein said:


> Looking back at post #255, the Italian meaning of "anticipare" is the same as the original meaning in English (purists would say the only meaning!). Other meanings have been added, but it can still be used in this way. An army officer would say, "Don't anticipate my orders!"; in other words, do as I say, not as you think I'm going to say.



I'm glad you brought this up Einstein, as this is something that's been nagging at me for a long time. I've always considered *anticipare = anticipate* the archetypal false friend between English and Italian and while you're certainly right about the original meaning of _anticipate_, in my experience I've only come across very few cases of native speakers using _anticipate _in place of the alternatives I have indicated (advance, move up and bring forward). However, I've also looked up some discussions in the EO forum and there seems to be mixed views on the subject. For example:

anticipare <> anticipate
anticipate (post #2)
anticipate a meeting? (post #2)

anticipare = anticipate
anticipate (post #6)
To anticipate, [...] (post #2)

In any case, to be on the safe side, I wouldn't use it with the meaning it has in Italian


----------



## Einstein

King Crimson said:


> I've only come across very few cases of native speakers using _anticipate _in place of the alternatives I have indicated (advance, move up and bring forward).


That's not exactly the meaning I had in mind; I don't think anyone would speak of "anticipating" a meeting in the sense of bringing it forward. With the original meaning, if I anticipate a meeting it means that I prepare for the meeting before I know that it's definitely going to take place. If I anticipate your question it means that I think you're likely to ask it, so I prepare to answer it.
In other words, the second meaning that you gave in 255, not the first.

*EN *recipient - *IT *destinatario
*IT *recipiente - *EN *bowl, container for liquids


----------



## pebblespebbles

EN *Casualty
1- *a person who is killed or injured in war or in an accident : victim. 
Translation IT: vittima
*2-* the part of a hospital where people who need urgent treatment are taken: emergency department.
Translation IT : pronto soccorso.

IT *Casualita'*
Caratteristica di un evento non voluto, non prevedibile, non programmato, accidentale, fortuito: fatalita'. 
Traduzione EN : chance, fortuity


EN *Parcel
1-* Something that is wrapped in paper or put into a thick envelope so that it can be sent by mail, carried easily, or given as a present. Package.
IT Translation : pacco
*2-* a piece of land.
IT Translation : parcella

IT *Parcella
1- *Nota delle spese e delle competenze presentata da un libero progessionista ad un cliente. Conto, onorario. 
EN traduzione : note of fees, bill.
*2- *Piccola porzione di terreno in ambito di divisione catastale. 
EN traduzione : parcel.


----------



## chipulukusu

These words are too ordinary to qualify as false friends, but

EN *Latte
 - *hot coffee, usually espresso, mixed with hot milk
Translation IT: caffelatte/caffè macchiato/macchiatone

IT *Latte*
_no need for a definition_
Traduzione EN : milk


----------



## Einstein

Hi Chip! But I think Latte here is more a misuse of the Italian than a real English word; when people use it they think they are speaking Italian.


----------



## chipulukusu

Einstein said:


> Hi Chip! But I think Latte here is more a misuse of the Italian than a real English word; when people use it they think they are speaking Italian.


Yes you are right  I didn't consider that


----------



## london calling

I hope you pronounce it correctly when in the UK, Chip: if you don't say 'laa-tay' they don't understand you.


----------



## chipulukusu

london calling said:


> I hope you pronounce it correctly when in the UK, CHip: if you don't say 'laa-tay' they don't understand you.


I'm afraid I don't LC That removes all doubts that I'm Italian If anyone may have any


----------



## sound shift

EN - *voyage*
Principale traduzione: viaggio per mare

IT - *viaggio*
Main translation: trip, journey


----------



## labimic

IT - Influenced:
1. Condizionato. 

EN - Influenzato:
1. down with the flu


----------



## london calling

labimic said:


> IT - Influenced:
> 1. Condizionato.
> 
> EN - Influenzato:
> 1. down with the flu


Sì, ma in inglese _influenced_ significa anche 'condizionato', per cui dipende dal contesto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Per favore, rispettiamo per quanto possibile questo formato:

EN - *Educated*:
1. having undergone education.
2. characterized by or displaying qualities of culture and learning.
Principale traduzione: Colto, istruito.

IT - *Educato*: Che si comporta con civiltà e cortesia; cortese, rispettoso
Main translation: Polite, well-mannered.


----------



## pebblespebbles

EN *lecture
1- *a talk that is given to a group of people to teach them about a particular subject, often as part of an university or college course
IT Translation: lezione, corso, seminario
*2- *to give a talk or a series of talks to a group of people on a subject, especially as a way of teaching in a university or a college.
IT Translation: tenere una lezione/ una conferenza, fare una lezione
*3- (about/on) *to criticize somebody or tell them how you think they should behave, especially when it is done in an annoying way
IT Translation: fare una ramanzina, fare la lezione a qualcuno, fare una predica, rimproverare
*4- *text.
IT Translation: testo

EN *lecturer :
1-*a person who gives a lecture. Speaker
IT Translation: oratore, chi interviene ad un convegno, conferenza
*2- *a person who teaches at a university or college.
IT Translation: professore, docente universitario

IT *lettura
1-* l' azione di leggere, il modo in cui si legge.
EN traduzione: reading
*2- *lo scritto, il libro che si legge.
EN traduzione: book, lecture
*3-* interpretazione, modo di vedere (un libro, un film, un evento etc..).
EN traduzione: interpretation
*4- *lezione, conferenza in cui si spiega un testo.
EN traduzione: speech, lecture

IT *Lettore/lettrice *: colui/colei che legge.
EN traduzione: reader


----------



## london calling

pebblespebbles said:


> IT *Lettore/lettrice *: colui/colei che legge.
> EN traduzione: reader


_Lettore/lettrice_ indica anche gli insegnanti di madrelingua che insegnano presso gli atenei italiani (Wikipedia).


----------



## Benzene

*EN* - lattice = *IT* - reticolo 

*IT* - lattice =* EN* - latex


----------



## pebblespebbles

pebblespebbles said:


> IT *Lettore/lettrice *:
> *1-*colui/colei che legge
> *2-(+ language)*professore madrelingua per lingue straniere
> EN traduzione:
> *1-*reader
> *2-*mother tongue teacher for foreign language


----------



## dragonseven

EN - *pace*:
1 - a rate of movement, esp. in walking, etc.; speed.
2 - a rate of doing something, of activity, etc.; tempo.
3 - a single step.
4 - the distance covered in a step.
Principale traduzione: velocità, ritmo, passo, andatura.

IT - *pace*:
1 - la situazione contraria allo stato di guerra; l’atto che sanziona la definitiva cessazione di uno stato di guerra.
Main translation: peace.
2 - simbolo di buon accordo e concordia di intenti, di quiete, di assenza di dolore fisico o morale, di tranquillità o serenità spirituale o anche di calma diffusa e riposante.
Main translation: harmony, peace, concord, understanding, serenity, tranquility, calm.


----------



## barking fellows

EN - *Delusion:*
1. an act or instance of deluding
2. the state of being deluded
3. a false belief or opinion
4. a fixed false belief that is resistant to reason or confrontation with actual fact
Main translations: allucinazione, visione, illusione, idea.
*SEE ALSO DELUDED, DELUSIVE, DELUSIONAL, DELUSIONARY*

IT - *Delusione*:
1. disagio morale provocato da un risultato contrario a speranze, previsioni, convinzioni
2. fatto o persona che smentisce o vanifica ogni aspettativa
Principali traduzioni: disappointment, disillusion, failure.
*VEDI ANCHE DELUSO, DELUDENTE*

EN - *Virtual*:
Being such in force or effect, though not actually or expressly such; having the essence or effect but not the appearance or form of
[NOTE: others meanings are NOT false friends]
Main translations: oggettivo, effettivo, sostanziale
IT - *Virtuale*:
Rispondente ad una volontà o a un progetto ma privo di riscontro reale o di manifestazione concreta
[NOTA: altri significati NON sono false friends]
Principale traduzione: theoretical

EN - *Virtually*:
For the most part; almost wholly; nearly; in effect though not in fact; as good as; just about
[NOTE: others meanings are NOT false friends]
Main translations: praticamente, di fatto
IT - *Virtualmente:*
In modo virtuale
[NOTA: altri significati NON sono false friends]
Principale traduzione: theoretically


----------



## Paulfromitaly

barking fellows said:


> EN - *Virtually*:
> For the most part; almost wholly; nearly; in effect though not in fact; as good as; just about
> [NOTE: others meanings are NOT false friends]
> Main translations: praticamente, di fatto
> IT - *Virtualmente:*
> In modo virtuale
> [NOTA: altri significati NON sono false friends]
> Principale traduzione: theoretically


Questo non è un falso amico, il significato è lo stesso.


----------



## barking fellows

Paulfromitaly said:


> Questo non è un falso amico, il significato è lo stesso.



Sorry Paul, I beg to differ.

_Practically_ and _theoretically_ can never mean the same.
_Virtually_ and _virtualmente_ do not mean the same here (they only do in the cases we are not questioning, see my NOTE/NOTA in #292).

Further evidence here: English Translation of “virtualmente” | Collins Italian-English Dictionary


----------



## anglomania1

Might I make a suggestion here? 
There are so many  words suggested here that it would take all day to read them if you wanted to suggest a new one - you'd lose the will to live!!
Wouldn't it be easier to put them in an alphabetical list so that people can check and comment on them and suggest new ones?
Just an idea


----------



## Einstein

anglomania1 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to put them in an alphabetical list so that people can check and comment on them and suggest new ones?
> Just an idea


 It would certainly help to have them in alphabetical order. I sometimes think of a false friend to add, but don't have the time or will to read through and make sure that it hasn't already been added.


----------



## anglomania1

Einstein said:


> It would certainly help to have them in alphabetical order. I sometimes think of a false friend to add, but don't have the time or will to read through and make sure that it hasn't already been added.


Precisely what I thought! It's too chaotic now to actually help anymore!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Well, there is no way to change the order of the posts which is always and only chronological, sorry.


----------



## anglomania1

I appreciate that, Paul, 
but I assumed that the point of all the contributions would be to create a page, that these terms would actually be put somewhere in the dictionary (because if it just remains a thread, it's not so useful). 
They could be inserted into a page somewhere, even temporarily and only for us members (not the general public), to comment on and help compile.
It was just an idea to make all this effort usable by people.
anglo


----------



## tsoapm

I thought the new Lists feature might be useful for this. At the moment, only English lists are encouraged though (I just had a look at the interface, and Italian isn't one of the languages in the drop-down), so it could only be one-way.


----------



## King Crimson

anglomania1 said:


> There are so many words suggested here that it would take all day to read them if you wanted to suggest a new one - you'd lose the will to live!!





Einstein said:


> It would certainly help to have them in alphabetical order. I sometimes think of a false friend to add, but don't have the time or will to read through and make sure that it hasn't already been added.



A quick workaround to find out if a term / pair you want to suggest has already been listed is to use the search box and tick the "Search this thread only" option. I've used this method many times and it has spared me from having to read the entire thread (not to mention the frustration to discover that the suggested false friend had alread been listed).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

anglomania1 said:


> I assumed that the point of all the contributions would be to create a page, that these terms would actually be put somewhere in the dictionary


I've recently discussed this with another forero.
I personally did something  similar a while ago

*Termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in American English e in British English - NEW!!
*
It took me AGES to create, fill in, double check and proofread a table like that because that's not what the forum software is designed for.
Not only - forum members cannot edit other users' post so such table would be a "read only" database. All the comment would have to be posted in this thread anyway and then I'd have to manually edit the table now and then.
I'm sure you realize it's a time consuming task


----------



## anglomania1

That's useful KC, I didn't knwo that!!
At least for the time being for suggesting more examples.
But it still needs to be made into a proper list so that it can actually be useful for people to consult in the longterm

@ Paul, sounds like a bloody mare!!


----------



## King Crimson

Paulfromitaly said:


> I'm sure you realize it's a time consuming task



And mods are unpaid volunteers...


----------



## Einstein

King Crimson said:


> A quick workaround to find out if a term / pair you want to suggest has already been listed is to use the search box and tick the "Search this thread only" option. I've used this method many times and it has spared me from having to read the entire thread (not to mention the frustration to discover that the suggested false friend had alread been listed).


Good suggestion, KC. I must get into the habit of making these searches. And Paul has explained well the difficulties in creating an alphabetical database!

Popolare = popular?
Difficult to follow the usual scheme, because "popolare" is a semi-false friend. The translation "popular" is correct when it means the opposite of "unpopular". We can talk of "popular" or "unpopular" measures by the government.
But in politics, when "popolare" means "del popolo", the translation is "people's". It's enough to consider that those organisations that have the English word "people's" in their names are called "popolari" in Italian, to realise that "Partito popolare italiano" should be translated as "Italian People's Party". We don't say "Popular Republic of China".
Unfortunately this mistake in the English-speaking world has entered into history; the political alliances of the 1930s are regularly referred to in English as "Popular Fronts". They should of course be called "People's Fronts" (whether they really represented "the people" is a political, not linguistic, debate).

IT - *Popolare *- of the people
Un bar popolare = a bar frequented by people from the less wealthy classes.
Un quartiere popolare = a working-class district.

EN - *Popular *- che gode di popolarità
A popular bar = un bar molto frequentato.


----------



## tsoapm

Einstein said:


> this mistake in the English-speaking world has entered into history


I feel I must demur. The English term arrives in Late Middle English from Latin, naturally enough, originally in a sense somewhere between your two defined senses ("Prevalent or current among the general public; commonly known, general." Shorter OED) and a now obsolete legal sense of "Affecting, concerning, or open to the people; public" (ibid). The sense "Liked or admired by many people or by a particular person or group" dates from the early 17th century.


----------



## Einstein

tsoapm said:


> I feel I must demur. The English term arrives in Late Middle English from Latin, naturally enough, in a sense somewhere between your two defined senses ("Prevalent or current among the general public; commonly known, general." Shorter OED) and a now obsolete legal sense of "Affecting, concerning, or open to the people; public" (ibid). The sense "Liked or admired by many people or by a particular person or group" dates from the early 17th century.


I'm not quite sure where you're disagreeing as regards the modern usage. I used the word "mistake" with particular reference to political terminology. In "Partito Popolare", the word "popolare" refers to the party's (real or claimed) orientation towards the "people" (the masses if you like). If you call it the "Popular Party" you are describing it as "Liked or admired by many people or by a particular person or group", which is not the intended meaning. As I said, where these names originate in English the word is "people's" (Pakistan People's Party, for example). Only in translations is the word "popular" used.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Einstein said:


> Un bar popolare = a bar frequented by people from the less wealthy classes.


Credo che questo mi farebbe pensare a un bar di successo. In ogni caso i due significati si ritrovano anche in italiano; per esemipio la musica popolare è la musica di origine non colta ma si può anche dire "una canzone molto popolare negli anni sessanta" per dire che era famosa. In ultimo sento anche dire cose come "la ragazza più popolare della scuola", forse per effetto di qualche serie TV americana.


----------



## tsoapm

It seems to me that ‘popular’ in “Popular Front” shouldn’t be considered a mistake, but as representative of a extant sense that preceded the now prevalent sense of “liked or admired by many”.


----------



## Einstein

Pietruzzo said:


> In ogni caso i due significati si ritrovano anche in italiano


 Infatti avevo detto "semi-false" perché in molti casi i significati coincidono. Posso cedere su "bar popolare", ma "ragazza popolare" sa molto di traduzione!
Tsoapm, I understand what you're saying about the evolution of the meanings, but today's meanings were already well-established in the 1930s as far as politics was concerned.


----------



## barking fellows

Einstein said:


> Posso cedere su "bar popolare", ma "ragazza popolare" sa molto di traduzione!





Pietruzzo said:


> sento anche dire cose come "la ragazza più popolare della scuola", forse per effetto di qualche serie TV americana.


Anch'io penso che sia brutto e derivato dalle miserrime traduzioni delle serie TV, ma i giovani lo dicono, che possiamo farci?

EN - *Inconsistent:*
1. lacking in harmony between the different parts or elements; self-contradictory
2. lacking agreement, as one thing with another or two or more things in relation to each other
3. not consistent in principles, conduct, etc., acting at variance with professed principles
4. Philosophy [Logic.] incompatible
Main translations: contraddittorio, incongruente, incoerente, incompatibile

IT - *Inconsistente*:
Cui non si può attribuire alcun fondamento o significato di una certa validità; privo di consistenza
Traduzioni principali: weak, flimsy, tenuous

*Also see inconsistency, consistent, consistency*




*N.B. Nel dizionario WR IT-EN secondo me andrebbero corrette la terza e la quarta voce*
(inconsistente - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference)
Nella terza voce, fra parentesi: _contradictory_ va eliminato, _unfounded_ è ok
Nella quarta voce, fra parentesi: togliere _fragile_. Fuori dalle parentesi: eliminare _unreliable_ e inserire _fragile_


----------



## Pietruzzo

barking fellows said:


> Anch'io penso che sia brutto e derivato dalle miserrime traduzioni delle serie TV, ma i giovani lo dicono, che possiamo farci?


 Sentire "la ragazza più popolare della scuola" non mi crea troppi problemi. L'alternativa poi quale sarebbe, la più apprezzata, la più figa o che altro?


----------



## Kotlas

EN - *spent *
1. (money) expended; (time) passed, gone by
2. empty
Principale traduzione: speso; vuoto

IT - *spento*
1. Che ha cessato di bruciare 
2. Non in funzione
Main translation: extinguished; turned off


----------



## curiosone

Kotlas said:


> EN - *spent *
> 1. (money) expended; (time) passed, gone by
> 2. empty
> Principale traduzione: speso; vuoto
> 
> IT - *spent"o*
> 1. Che ha cessato di bruciare
> 2. Non in funzione
> Main translation: extinguished; turned off



While I agree that the main translation of "spent" is "speso" (as in money or time being spent), in English we may _put out _a fire, but then the fire is _spent.  _I'm not aware of a definition of "spent" meaning "empty" (your definition no.2). Could you provide an example?.  

In Italian, "spento" can also refer to a colour that is very soft (not bright).


----------



## Kotlas

curiosone said:


> I'm not aware of a definition of "spent" meaning "empty" (your definition no.2). Could you provide an example?.


John poured the last of the wine and put the spent bottle in the recycling bin.
WR spent - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference

Here is an example from "The X Files":

KRYCEK: Did you hear that forensics found a spent fire extinguisher on the floor?
MULDER: But no trace of a fire.
KRYCEK: Not even a burnt match.

And one more, from an article by R. Powers:
 "A standard part of any military funeral is the ceremonial shooting of three volleys in honor of the deceased. The three spent shell casings are presented to his or her next of kin."

And you are right there are other meanings, but as was requested in the OP, I have given only "main translation" for both, according to WR.


----------



## chipulukusu

This is not a false friend, but I think it is worth mentioning, as its use could bring embarassement under certain conditions:

EN - *Peculiar*:
1. Odd, strange, weird
2. Belonging distinctively or primarily to one person, group, or kind; special or unique.

IT - *Peculiare*:
1. Singolare, particolare, proprio di una determinata cosa o persona

The reason why I think this is noteworthy is the fact that the first English meaning is by far the more common and widely understood.
If I say "_this is peculiar of you" _meaning that something is distinctively yours I may sound offensive rather than neutral (_"This is very odd/weird of you"_).
In this case I think it is better to say "_this is particular of you_", but I leave to native speakers to confirm or reject this.


----------



## pebblespebbles

chipulukusu said:


> This is not a false friend, but I think it is worth mentioning, as its use could bring embarassement under certain conditions:
> 
> EN - *Peculiar*:
> 1. Odd, strange, weird
> 2. Belonging distinctively or primarily to one person, group, or kind; special or unique.
> 
> IT - *Peculiare*:
> 1. Singolare, particolare, proprio di una determinata cosa o persona
> 
> The reason why I think this is noteworthy is the fact that the first English meaning is by far the more common and widely understood.
> If I say "_this is peculiar of you" _meaning that something is distinctively yours I may sound offensive rather than neutral (_"This is very odd/weird of you"_).
> In this case I think it is better to say "_this is particular of you_", but I leave to native speakers to confirm or reject this.


It is definitely a false friend !! "Peculiare" doesn't mean "odd" in Italian, never


----------



## rrose17

Ciao, I think you're right when just using the word "peculiar" but once you put "to" (more than "of" in my experience) after there is no ambiguity or chance of embarrassment . That being said I doubt you'd say "This is peculiar to you". But saying something is peculiar to a place, or a group, or a work place, etc. I'd say is very common.


----------



## Einstein

To come back on "spent": I'd talk about a spent match or a spent shell because it's used up, like spent money, not because it's no longer burning. I wouldn't say a fire was spent; AE/BE?
In Italian we say "un colore spento" because it's the opposite of "colore acceso" (in English dull and bright).


----------



## pebblespebbles

Kotlas said:


> EN - *spent *
> 1. (money) expended; (time) passed, gone by
> 2. empty
> Principale traduzione: speso; vuoto; finito, consumato
> 
> IT - *spento*
> 1. Che ha cessato di bruciare
> 2. Non in funzione
> Main translation: extinguished; turned off


I added "finito , consumato" to the main Italian translation. It depends on the context :"I spent all my money buying x"="Ho finito/consumato/speso tutti I mie soldi comprando x"' "I spent all my time doing x"="ho consumato/speso tutto il mio tempo facendo x"."the spent honey jar"="il barattolo di miele finito/vuoto"


----------



## sound shift

Einstein said:


> To come back on "spent": I'd talk about a spent match or a spent shell because it's used up, like spent money, not because it's no longer burning. I wouldn't say a fire was spent; AE/BE?


I wouldn't say a fire was spent either, so I think this could well be an AE/BE matter.


----------



## MR1492

"spent" also has this meaning:

having no power or energy left.
"the movement has become a spent force"
synonyms: exhausted, tired (out), weary, worn out, dog-tired, on one's last legs, drained, fatigued, ready to drop; 
_
informal _done in, all in, dead on one's feet, dead beat, bushed, wiped out, frazzled, whacked, pooped, tuckered out
"that's enough—I'm spent"

Phil


----------



## curiosone

Kotlas said:


> John poured the last of the wine and put the spent bottle in the recycling bin.
> WR spent - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference
> 
> Here is an example from "The X Files":
> 
> KRYCEK: Did you hear that forensics found a spent fire extinguisher on the floor?
> MULDER: But no trace of a fire.
> KRYCEK: Not even a burnt match.
> 
> And one more, from an article by R. Powers:
> "A standard part of any military funeral is the ceremonial shooting of three volleys in honor of the deceased. The three spent shell casings are presented to his or her next of kin."
> 
> And you are right there are other meanings, but as was requested in the OP, I have given only "main translation" for both, according to WR.



While I can agree that a "_spent wine bottle_" would be empty, I have never heard a bottle described that way, nor would I say this (maybe it's a BrE usage??).

Your other examples: _spent fire extinguisher_ and _spent casings_ (which I have heard and might say) I would not define as '_empty_' but as '_used_' (or _consumato, _as also suggested in the WR). This doesn't mean that I wouldn't say '_empty cartridges', _but it has a different meaning (_empty cartridges _are _blanks _or '_non cariche'; spent cartridges _were originally _loaded _or '_cariche', _but have exploded).


----------



## Kotlas

curiosone said:


> While I can agree that a "_spent wine bottle_" would be empty, I have never heard a bottle described that way, nor would I say this (maybe it's a BrE usage??).
> 
> Your other examples: _spent fire extinguisher_ and _spent casings_(which I have heard and might say) I would not define as '_empty_' but as '_used_' (or _consumato, _as also suggested in the WR). This doesn't mean that I wouldn't say '_empty cartridges', _but it has a different meaning (_empty cartridges _are _blanks _or '_non cariche'; spent cartridges _were originally _loaded _or '_cariche', _but have exploded).


Ciao Curiosone and Everyone,

When I was writing my post (#314), my goal was to draw the users’ attention to the word pair that was not on the list mentioned in the OP. Aiuto:Traduzioni/Glossario dei falsi amici della lingua inglese - Wikipedia
I was not even sure if the forum members would agree to consider them to be false friends in the first place.

Actually, I support your definition of "spent" as _used_ or, as Einstein suggested, _used up_ rather than _empty_, although if you use something up, it does become empty.
I hesitated a lot before typing in "empty" as the second primary definition for _spent_, but that’s what the WR had at that time, so I just cast away doubt and fear.

Now I see that they have edited it slightly since then, using some of the suggestions of the users in this thread.


----------



## Kotlas

What do you think of this word pair? 

EN - *breach *
1. an act of disobeying or violating a law or promise;
2. a gap or hole made in a wall, fortification, or line of soldiers

Principale traduzione: violazione/infrazione; breccia

IT - *breccia*
1. varco aperto in un muro
2. materiale detritico fluviale; ghiaia

Main translation: breach; gravel


----------



## Einstein

Kotlas said:


> 2. materiale detritico fluviale; ghiaia


The Italian word is used also in English as a geological term. See here.


----------



## Kotlas

A few more words that are fine one way, but sometimes problematic the other.
EN - *gem*
1. a jewel or stone that is used in jewellery.
2. (figurative) a person or thing held to be a treasure

Principale traduzione: gemma; perla

IT - *gemma*
1. pietra preziosa
2. (botanica) inizio di un germoglio

Main translation: gem; bud


EN - *real*
1. authentic
2. existing

Principale traduzione: vero, autentico; reale

IT - *reale*
1. effettivo, concreto
2. appartenente al re
3. (_figurato)_ che eccelle

Main translation: real, true; royal, regal; kingly, magnificent


EN - *brusque*
1. abrupt, curt

Principale traduzione: brusco

IT - *brusco*
1. (persona) secco, aspro di modi
2. (vino) di sapore agro, asprigno
3. (fig.) improvviso, rapido, inatteso

Main translation: brusque, curt; tart, sour; sudden, abrupt


----------



## Mary49

EN - *talon*
a sharp nail on the foot of a bird that it uses when hunting animals
Traduzione principale:  artiglio

IT - *tallone*
1 ANAT Parte posteriore e inferiore del piede; calcagno
2 estens. La parte rinforzata della calza che corrisponde a tale parte del piede
3 fig. La parte posteriore o inferiore, sporgente o con funzione d'appoggio, di diversi oggetti: _il t. della stecca da biliardo, del calcio del fucile_
Main translations: heel, heel, foot, bottom, (nei pneumatici) bead, (nell'aratro) landside.


----------



## Kotlas

EN - *mine *_(noun)_
1. excavation; (_figurative)_ abundant supply
2. explosive device
Traduzione principale: miniera; mina

IT - *mina *_(sostantivo)_
1. carica esplosiva
2. grafite di una matita
Main translation: mine; pencil lead, graphite


The nouns _instant_ (moment) and _istante_ (momento) seem to be 'true' friends, which is not the case with the following word pair.

EN - *instance *
1. one in a series
2. example
Traduzione principale: caso; esempio

IT - *istanza*
1. esigenza, richiesta, aspirazione pressante
2. _letterario_ insistenza nel chiedere
3. petizione
4. (filosofia) risposta ad un'obiezione
Main translation: request; imploration; petition; confutazione-?


I wonder if these two words are also false friends. Etymologically, they are both connected with the same Greek word  ὕμνος, _hýmnos, _but the spelling is quite different now.

EN - *hymn*
religious song
Traduzione principale: inno

IT - *inno*
1. _letteratura_ poema celebrativo
2. _liturgia_ lode, cantico
3. _figurato_ elogio
4. canto patriottico che rappresenta ufficialmente una determinata nazione
Main translation: 1. hymn, poem, ode; 2. chant, incantation; 3. paean, eulogy, tribute; 4. anthem



tsoapm said:


> 4 no, that’s an ‘anthem’.





Kotlas said:


> Main translation: hymn, poem, ode; chant, incantation; paean, eulogy, tribute; *anthem*


Translations for different meanings (according to the WR dictionaries) are separated with semicolons. But, to avoid confusion, I've just added corresponding numbers.


----------



## pebblespebbles

EN: *purple*
Main translation : viola
IT:* porpora *
Traduzione principale (a type of) red
*
*


----------



## Mary49

pebblespebbles said:


> EN: *purple*
> Main translation : viola
> IT:* porpora *
> Traduzione principale (a type of) red   *Tyrian purple /royal purple*


----------



## Einstein

To Kotlas: the different spellings of hymn and inno simply reflect the different treatment that Italian and English give in general to words adopted from Greek. There's no reason to doubt the connection.


----------



## tsoapm

Kotlas said:


> I wonder if these two words are also false friends.
> EN - *hymn*
> 
> IT - *inno*
> 1. _letteratura_ poema celebrativo
> 2. _liturgia_ lode, cantico
> 3. _figurato_ elogio
> 4. canto patriottico che rappresenta ufficialmente una determinata nazione


2 is the only sense in which ‘hymn’ would _normally_ be used, I think, though I suppose it _could_ be used in all of the first three at a stretch. 4 no, that’s an ‘anthem’.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao Mary, e' molto difficile dire quale sia la migliore traduzione di "porpora" come colore. Potrebbe essere anche un tipo di "crimson". Anche in italiano resta un po' indeciso. Lo so che denota un rosso-violaceo come il mollusco da cui veniva ricavato in antichita', ma poi si dice correntemente "rosso porpora", e, soprattutto, "porpora cardinalizia"  che e' di un rosso abbastanza vistoso! Gia' da almeno un millennio... L'importante per me era sottolineare che "purple"  non si traduce con "porpora"! Ma sempre con     "viola". 
Ciao


----------



## Einstein

Giustissimo. A scuola avevo imparato che rosso più blu, in quantità uguali, da' un buon purple.


----------



## chipulukusu

pebblespebbles said:


> L'importante per me era sottolineare che "purple"  non si traduce con "porpora"! Ma sempre con     "viola".
> Ciao



No die-hard Deep Purple fan would doubt this!


----------



## pebblespebbles

chipulukusu said:


> No die-hard Deep Purple fan would doubt this!


The Prince' s lovers too, I believe... 
I posted because I was reading a nice book for kids translated from English, there was an elephant of many colours and the "viola" part was called "porpora"...


----------



## Einstein

IT - *scalpello*
Tool for working stone: Chisel

EN - *scalpel*
Il coltello del chirurgo: Bisturi

Talking of soils:
IT - *limo*
A very fine-grained, muddy soil: silt

EN - *lime*
 Composti di calcio, presenti spesso come additivi: calce, calcare.

Un _suolo limoso_ è quindi "a silty soil", non "a lime-rich soil".


----------



## King Crimson

But we can also have:

EN - *lime*:
- green citrus fruit
Principale traduzione:
- limetta

IT - *lima*:
- utensile per lavorare metalli
Main translation:
- file


----------



## Mary49

EN - *lancet*
A small knife with two sharp edges used by doctors
Traduzione: bisturi / lancetta

IT - *lancetta*
Sul quadrante dell'orologio o di uno strumento di misura, asta appuntita che serve da indice.
Translations: hand / pointer / needle


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *callous*:
- insensitive; uncaring; unsympathetic:
Principale traduzione:
- cinico, insensibile, spietato

IT - *calloso*:
- con calli
Main translation:
- callous

I know, this is a _semi_-false friend, as we have a deceptive translation only from Engish to Italian and only with one of the two meanings of "callous".


----------



## barking fellows

Un altro semi-false friend:

EN - *Apology*:
1. saying sorry
2. expression of regret
3. poor expression
4. defence of [sth], [sb]
Principali traduzioni: Scusa, scuse.
Traduzioni dei casi 3; 4: brutta copia; apologia.

IT - *Apologia*:
1. Discorso a difesa o esaltazione di una dottrina religiosa o politica
2. Nel mondo classico, autodifesa orale o scritta

Main translations: Apologia, vindication, self-defence, apology


----------



## giginho

*EN - Tendon*:
1. a tough cord or band of dense white fibrous connective tissue that unites a muscle with some other part (such as a bone) and transmits the force which the muscle exerts.
Syn: ligament
Principale traduzione: tèndine (pay attention to the accent. t*è*ndine is the ligament, tend*ì*ne are little curtains

*IT - Tendòne*
1. Grande tenda di tessuto spesso e resistente opportunamente collocata all’esterno di edifici per proteggere porte, finestre, balconi dall’azione diretta di raggi solari, oppure posta, sempre allo stesso scopo, a protezione delle vetrine dei negozî, sostenuta da apposita armatura metallica manovrabile, in modo da poter essere tesa quando occorre e nella misura ritenuta necessaria
Translations: big tent, awning, tarpaulin

P.S. un mio collega straniero dice regolarmente: "tendone" al posto di "tèndine".


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *finality*:
- the state, quality, or fact of being final
Principale traduzione: l'avere un carattere definitivo, finale
- something that is final
Principale traduzione: atto finale

IT - *finalità*:
- fine, scopo, obiettivo
Main translation:
- end, aim, purpose, goal


----------



## Odysseus54

*IT - abusivo* 
Illegale, non autorizzato

*EN - abusive*
Harsh and insulting.
Using harsh and insulting language.
Using physical violence or emotional cruelty.

The entry on the Italian side of WR dictionary is wrong.  It has abusivo = abusive.


----------



## sound shift

EN - *testimony*
- a statement of a witness under oath
Princpale traduzione: deposizione, testimonianza

IT - *testimone
- *persona che può far fede di un fatto per averne diretta conoscenza
Main translation: witness


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> EN - *testimony*
> - a statement of a witness under oath
> Princpale traduzione: deposizione, testimonianza
> 
> IT - *testimone
> - *persona che può far fede di un fatto per averne diretta conoscenza
> Main translation: witness


And don't forget 'testimonio' (witness):

IT - testimone, specialmente di nozze:_ ha fatto da testimonio alla sposa_


----------



## sound shift

london calling said:


> And don't forget 'testimonio' (witness):


Forget it? No chance of that, because I hadn't even heard of it. I have to look these things up: by no stretch of the imagination do I speak Italian.


----------



## King Crimson

london calling said:


> And don't forget 'testimonio' (witness):
> 
> IT - testimone, specialmente di nozze:_ ha fatto da testimonio alla sposa_



But in that case the translation wouldn't be "witness"...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non credo che si usi più "testimonio" per "testimone". Almeno io non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## King Crimson

Pietruzzo said:


> Non credo che si usi più "testimonio" per "testimone". Almeno io non l'ho mai sentito.



Lo pensavo anch'io ma, dopo aver controllato (qui), ho scoperto che un tempo era la forma prevalente, ormai ampiamente rimpiazzata da "testimone".


----------



## tsoapm

King Crimson said:


> in that case the translation wouldn't be "witness"...


Because it would be ‘best man’, you mean? I think it could be ‘witness’ depending on the context i.e. if you’re talking about the legal requirements for a marriage.


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> But in that case the translation wouldn't be "witness"...


Why not? We have witnesses when we get married in the UK. See this wedding forum.


----------



## King Crimson

It's funny because I've always thought the translation of "testimone" in the context of a wedding was "best man" or maybe the AE "man of honour" (for the groom, of course). No one in this discussion (tu quoque LC) ever mentioned "witness"...


----------



## tsoapm

It’s all about context. Legally, you need a witness (2?) for a valid marriage. Culturally, grooms choose best men. These usually overlap, so that people usually talk about best men and not witnesses.


----------



## pebblespebbles

IT-*Ingiuria: * Insult
EN-*Injury: *Ferita
IT-*Ingiuriare: * To insult
EN- To *Injure: *Ferire
These are only the most common translations - Queste sono solo le traduzioni piu' comuni.


----------



## curiosone

sound shift said:


> ...
> IT - *testimone
> - *persona che può far fede di un fatto per averne diretta conoscenza
> Main translation: witness



Let's not forget another common translation of "testimone":  "eye-witness".  
"Witness" is frequently used in court testimony; "eye-witness" is frequently used as a modifier, such as in "eye-witness account", especially in an historical context, such as a diary or auto-biography written about (or during) historically important times, or as a testimonial (for example:that of Holocaust survivors).


----------



## tsoapm

tsoapm said:


> I thought the new Lists feature might be useful for this. At the moment, only English lists are encouraged though (I just had a look at the interface, and Italian isn't one of the languages in the drop-down), so it could only be one-way.


For what it’s worth, I’ve done this. With any luck the link will work. I tried manually putting it in alphabetical order, but the interface promptly lost all my changes - I think that’s chronological as well. I've noticed that these lists seem to appear in the search results, though I haven’t seen my list come up yet. Presumably it takes some time.



Kotlas said:


> IT - *inno*
> […]
> 2. _liturgia_ lode, cantico
> […]
> Main translation: […] 2. chant, incantation […]
> 
> Translations for different meanings (according to the WR dictionaries) are separated with semicolons.


I didn’t notice at the time, but these are bizarre translations for meaning 2. ‘Chant’ is possible but suggests a quite particular type of singing that doesn’t seem to me to have much to do with an _inno_. ‘Incantation’ is to do with magic!

The Collins dictionary gives ‘hymn’ as the general translation, plus ‘national anthem’ for ‘inno nazionale’.


----------



## curiosone

tsoapm said:


> I didn’t notice at the time, but these are bizarre translations for meaning 2. ‘Chant’ is possible but suggests a quite particular type of singing that doesn’t seem to me to have much to do with an _inno_. ‘Incantation’ is to do with magic!
> 
> The Collins dictionary gives ‘hymn’ as the general translation, plus ‘national anthem’ for ‘inno nazionale’.



A 'chant' in a liturgical sense could refer to a 'Gregorian chant', which is certainly a hymn sung in monasteries.


----------



## tsoapm

I must demur: I have sung many hymns, and a good deal of Gregorian and Anglican chant, and though I’m not competent to nail down the exact differences, I can certainly say with confidence that they are quite different. A hymn is more like a common or garden song, with the music determining the text to a certain extent, whereas with chant the text is firmly at the forefront and the music is at the service of the text rather than vice versa.


----------



## Odysseus54

IT : Idioma = language
EN : Idiom = modo di dire


----------



## tsoapm

london calling said:


> a *sentence* is_ a set of words that is complete in itself, typically containing a subject and predicate, conveying a statement, question, exclamation, or command, and consisting of a main clause and sometimes one or more subordinate clauses._


That can sometimes be a _periodo_, can’t it? Which would be another false friend.


----------



## pebblespebbles

IT: celibe= unmarried, bachelor
IT: celibato = bachelorhood 
EN: celibate = casto (che si astiene dal sesso)


----------



## barking fellows

EN - *contest*
- competition, struggle
Principali traduzioni: concorso, competizione, gara

IT - *contesto*
- situazione complessiva in cui si verifica un fatto
- [ling.] con riferimento agli elementi linguistici di un testo, il loro insieme e i rapporti che li legano l'uno con l'altro così da essere pienamente significativi solo se presi nel loro complesso
Main translations: context, background


----------



## tsoapm

EN - *cogent*: convincing; believable
Principale traduzione: convincente, valido

IT - *cogente*: che determina un obbligo inderogabile
Main translations: binding, mandatory, compulsory


----------



## curiosone

EN - *fiction: *narrativa, romanzo

IT - *fiction:  *tv series, mini-series


----------



## tsoapm

I see from my list that no-one's done 'romance' yet.


----------



## pebblespebbles

And what about novel / novella, tsoapm, is it there yet ?


----------



## sound shift

pebblespebbles said:


> And what about novel / novella, tsoapm, is it there yet ?


It's not, according to the "Search" facility at the top of this page.


----------



## tsoapm

I’m adding them as they’re added here (not just mentioned, but as proper entries). Since it isn’t in this thread... The list can’t be alphabetised unfortunately, as far as I can see, but it is at least all on one page, so easy to search.


----------



## pebblespebbles

sound shift said:


> It's not, according to the "Search" facility at the top of this page.


I didn't imagine "novella"  was an English word. It is a short story (usually the one you read to kids before bed time) in Italian...


----------



## sound shift

Partially false friend (I can't think of a fully-fledged one: it's Sunday, damn it!):

IT *macchina*
automobile
Traduzione: car

EN *machine*


> an apparatus made of connected parts having separate functions, used to accomplish work:


Translation: macchina


----------



## tsoapm

Hmm. I was thinking ‘lowering the tone’, but I now realise that I don’t know a way of translating it into Italian!


----------



## Odysseus54

EN : *Narrative* : racconto, rappresentazione.  Produzione letteraria di racconti e romanzi.

IT : *Narrativa* : Produzione letteraria di racconti e romanzi.  (il senso di 'racconto, rappresentazione' si sta facendo strada nell'_italiese_ dei giornalisti, ma ancora si puo' dire che e' un uso errato)


----------



## curiosone

sound shift said:


> Partially false friend (I can't think of a fully-fledged one: it's Sunday, damn it!):
> 
> IT *macchina*
> automobile
> Traduzione: car
> 
> EN *machine*
> 
> Translation: macchina



I'd add _*macchinario *_to the Italian translations of *machine (EN).*


----------



## Bongone

EN - *condescending*: supercilious, superior, disdainful
Principale traduzione: sdegnoso, altezzoso

IT - *condiscendente*: arrendevole, indulgente
Main translation: obliging, compliant


----------



## Odysseus54

IT - *Terribile* : Che incute timore.  Esageratamente grande.

EN - *Terrible* : Extremely bad.  Difficult.  Great, extreme.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *spade*:
1) digging tool
Principale traduzione: vanga
2) cards: suit
Principale traduzione: (_carte_) picche

IT - *spada*:
- tipo di arma bianca
Main translation: sword


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> IT - *Terribile* : Che incute timore.  Esageratamente grande.
> 
> EN - *Terrible* : Extremely bad.  Difficult.  Great, extreme.


It isn't as simple as that.

Terrible:

2 Causing or likely to cause terror; sinister.

_‘the stranger gave a terrible smile’_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EN - *To demand*:
  to ask for something forcefully, in a way that shows that you do not expect to be refused
Principale traduzione: chiedere fermamente, insistere nel chiedere

IT - *Demandare*:
- Rimettere, affidare
Main translation: to refer; to transfer.


----------



## barking fellows

EN - *Self-conscious*:
Too uncomfortable about being looked at by others.
Principali traduzioni: Imbarazzato, a disagio; timido.

IT - *Autocosciente*:
Che ha coscienza di sé, che ha autocoscienza.
Main translation: Self-aware.

Dictionaries say _self-conscious_ also has a second meaning, which is equivalent to _self-aware_, but I think it's very rarely used to mean that - am I wrong?

Cheers everybody


----------



## MR1492

barking fellows said:


> EN - *Self-conscious*:
> Too uncomfortable about being looked at by others.
> Principali traduzioni: Imbarazzato, a disagio; timido.
> 
> IT - *Autocosciente*:
> Che ha coscienza di sé, che ha autocoscienza.
> Main translation: Self-aware.
> 
> *Dictionaries say self-conscious also has a second meaning, which is equivalent to self-aware, but I think it's very rarely used to mean that - am I wrong?*
> 
> Cheers everybody



You are not wrong, barking fellows, on either question. Yes, it has that second meaning and yes, we rarely (at least in AE) use it to mean self-aware.

Phil


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *obituary*: a notice of the death of a person, often with a biographical sketch, as in a newspaper.
Principale traduzione: necrologio

IT - *obitorio*: luogo di conservazione dei cadaveri
Main translation: mortuary, morgue

Incidentally, the two terms are indeed false friends as they have different meanings, but they are also cognates, as they have a common etymological origin.


----------



## barking fellows

EN - *Ostrich*:
A large, two-toed, swift-footed flightless bird, _Struthio camelus, _indigenous to Africa and Arabia, domesticated for its plumage: the largest of living birds.

Principale traduzione: Struzzo.

IT - *Ostrica*:
1. Mollusco con conchiglia a due valve irregolari e rugose; è uno dei frutti di mare più apprezzati e costituisce oggetto di allevamento su vasta scala.
2. Simbolo di grande discrezione oppure di caparbio legame con le proprie origini o frequentazioni.

Main translations:
1. Oyster
2. Clam

-

And a semi-false friend:

EN - *Positively*:

with certainty;
absolutely
decidedly;
unquestionably;
definitely
in a positive manner
Principali traduzioni: Assolutamente, decisamente, certamente, sicuramente; positivamente.

IT - *Positivamente*: In modo positivo.
Main translations: successfully; affirmatively, positively.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *intimation*: a hint or suggestion.
Principale traduzione: accenno, indizio

IT - *intimazione*:
1. ordine reciso, perentorio
2. (legale) ingiunzione, formale avvertimento
Main translation:
1. command, order
2. (law) injunction

EN - *destitution*: lack of the means of subsistence; utter poverty.
Principale traduzione: indigenza, povertà, miseria

IT - *destituzione*: rimozione da un ufficio, impiego o grado, per gravi mancanze o reati.
Main translation: removal from office, deposition


----------



## Tellure

IT -* Adèpto*
Iniziato di una setta; chi segue il programma di una associazione, di una comunità, di un partito, ecc.
Main translation: disciple, follower.

IT -* Adept*
a highly skilled or well-trained individual: expert.
Principale traduzione: esperto.


----------



## Einstein

Adept (accento sull'A) si può dire anche in inglese con lo stesso significato dell'italiano.
Invece Adept (accento sull'E) lo conosco col significato che dici tu, ma solo come aggettivo: "He is adept at repairing wathces".

Però cito da memoria, qualche anglofono mi correggerà!


----------



## Tellure

Einstein said:


> Invece Adept (accento sull'E) lo conosco col significato che dici tu, ma solo come aggettivo: "He is adept at repairing wathces".



*adept*
noun
ad·ept | \ˈa-ˌdept,  ə-ˈdept, a-ˈ\
Definition of _adept _(Entry 2 of 2)
: a highly skilled or well-trained individual : EXPERT
an adept at chess
Definition of ADEPT

Adept - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference


----------



## Einstein

Allora vinci tu


----------



## tsoapm

Einstein said:


> Adept (accento sull'A) si può dire anche in inglese con lo stesso significato dell'italiano.


I had the same idea, but I couldn't find it in dictionaries either. It makes me think of characters from fantasy RPGs and Games Workshop etc. I did find this on Wikipedia, which certainly supports the idea. I suppose this is essentially a secondary meaning deriving from the first, where a person is initiated into secretive association through instruction, thus becoming well trained in its ways and beliefs.


----------



## barking fellows

EN - *Parole*:
The release of a person from prison before the end of the sentence imposed, with a promise or condition that no more crimes will be committed. [Also: verb: to place or release on parole; adjective: of or relating to parole or *parolees*]

Principali traduzioni:
Come sostantivo: Libertà condizionale.
Come verbo: Rilasciare su libertà condizionale.
Come aggettivo: Della condizionale.

IT - *Parola/parole*:

Ciascuna delle unità costitutive del discorso.
Messaggio, discorso.

Manifestazione o comunicazione di un pensiero.
...

Main translation: Word/words.


----------



## Tqziijpris

*Pronto* (agg.): Di cosa, che è già preparata, apparecchiata, o comunque nelle condizioni opportune per essere adoperata subito, per servire senza ritardo al suo scopo. (prónto in Vocabolario - Treccani)

*Pronto* (adv., inf.): Promptly; quickly. (en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/pronto)



*Ruffiano* (s.): Chi cerca di acquistarsi il favore altrui con l’adulazione o con atteggiamento di ostentata sottomissione. (ruffiano in Vocabolario - Treccani).

*Ruffian* (s.): A violent person, especially one involved in crime. (ruffian | Definition of ruffian in English by Oxford Dictionaries)



*Notorietà* (s.): L’esser notorio, cioè pubblicamente noto; anche, fama acquisita, per meriti reali o presunti, in un luogo, in un ambiente, in un periodo (notorietà in Vocabolario - Treccani).

*Notoriety* (s.): The state of being famous or well known for some bad quality or deed. (notoriety | Definition of notoriety in English by Oxford Dictionaries)



*Ingenuità* (s.): quindi sincerità, innocenza, candore d’animo, semplicità e anche dabbenaggine, eccessiva fiducia negli uomini e nelle cose per inesperienza del mondo (ingenuità in Vocabolario - Treccani).

*Ingenuity* (s.): The quality of being clever, original, and inventive. (ingenuity | Definition of ingenuity in English by Oxford Dictionaries).



*Facile* (agg.): Che si può fare agevolmente, senza grande abilità o sforzo (fisico o mentale) e in genere senza stento (fàcile in Vocabolario - Treccani).

*Facile* (adj.): (of a person) having a superficial or simplistic knowledge or approach; Ignoring the true complexities of an issue; superficial (facile | Definition of facile in English by Oxford Dictionaries).



*Momento* (s.): Minima frazione di tempo, tempo brevissimo (moménto in Vocabolario - Treccani).

*Momentous* (adj.): Of great importance or significance, especially in having a bearing on future events. (momentous | Definition of momentous in English by Oxford Dictionaries)



*Razionale* (agg.): Che è fornito, che è dotato di ragione (razionale¹ in Vocabolario - Treccani).

*Rationale* (s.): A set of reasons or a logical basis for a course of action or belief. (rationale | Definition of rationale in English by Oxford Dictionaries)



*Retribuzione* (s.): L’azione e il fatto di retribuire, di ricompensare, e il modo, la forma, la qualità e l’entità stessi del compenso (retribuzióne in Vocabolario - Treccani).

*Retribution* (s.): Punishment inflicted on someone as vengeance for a wrong or criminal act (retribution | Definition of retribution in English by Oxford Dictionaries). 



*Candore* (s.): Qualità, aspetto di ciò che è candido; bianchezza pura;  fig., innocenza, purezza, ingenuità   (candóre in Vocabolario - Treccani).

*Cando(u)r* (s.): The quality of being open and honest; frankness. (candour | Definition of candour in English by Oxford Dictionaries)



*Svelto* (agg.): Rapido nel muoversi. (svèlto in Vocabolario - Treccani)

*Svelte* (agg.): (of a person) slender and elegant. (svelte | Definition of svelte in English by Oxford Dictionaries).


----------



## Tellure

IT -* prevaricare*
Abusare del proprio potere, della propria autorità, della propria influenza per conseguire un fine disonesto o per ottenere vantaggi personali.

Main translation:  to abuse one's power


EN -* prevaricate*
to speak or act falsely or evasively with intent to deceive

Principale traduzione: equivocare, tergiversare, essere evasivo o elusivo

Edit:

IT - *olio*
Nome generico di numerose sostanze di origine vegetale, animale o minerale, liquide a temperatura ordinaria, diverse per composizione e proprietà ma somiglianti tra loro per certe caratteristiche esterne

Main translation: oil

EN - *olio*
1. a dish of many different ingredients
2. a miscellany or potpourri

Principale traduzione:
1. stufato di carne con verdure e spezie.
2. (fig) accozzaglia, farragine, miscuglio.


----------



## Starless74

EN - *persona *(noun)
1) public image
2) fictional character

Principale traduzione:
1) immagine pubblica
2) personaggio​
IT - *persona *(nome)
1) Individuo della specie umana, senza distinzione di sesso, età, condizione sociale etc.
2) aspetto fisico

Main translations:
1) person
2) body, figure, appearance​
--------------------------------

EN - *Persona grata* / *non grata *(compound form)
desirable/undesirable person

Principale traduzione:
desiderato / indesiderato​
IT - *Persona grata* / *non grata *or* ingrata*
persona che non dimostra gratitudine

Main translation:
grateful / ungrateful person.​
EN - *alto  *(noun)
(music) high-pithced singing voice, high-pitched instrument

traduzione:
contralto, alto _(instruments only)_​
IT - *alto *(aggettivo)
principali significati: *
1) di considerevole statura fisica
2) elevato (fisicamente o numericamente)
3) di notevole intensità

main translations: *
1) _(person)_ tall
2) _(building, mountain, place, rate, risk etc.) _high
3) _(noise, voice, sound etc.) _loud​* These are only a few examples, the adjective is largely used in italian.

EN - *momentum*
1) force or speed of movement;
2) impetus, as of a physical object;
3) force or speed, as of events.

principali traduzioni:
_(speed, impetus) _impeto, velocità [inerziale]
_(of events)_: forza, importanza​IT - *momento*
istante, attimo presente

main translations:
_(time)_ moment, present moment​


----------



## Einstein

EN - *energetic*
       fatto con energia: energetic exercises
       traduzione principale: energico

IT - *energetico*
       che riguarda l'energia: la politica energetica del governo
       traduzione principale: energy: the government's energy policy.

With reference to post #401, as physical quantities both momentum and moment exist in English.
*Moment *is the product of a force and its distance from the fulcrum (in italian, momento).
*Momentum *is the product of mass and velocity (in italian, quantità di moto).

Additions or corrections are welcome!


----------



## Starless74

Einstein said:


> With reference to post #401, as physical quantities both momentum and moment exist in English.
> *Moment *is the product of a force and its distance from the fulcrum (in italian, momento).
> *Momentum *is the product of mass and velocity (in italian, quantità di moto).



Wow, this make these _friends_ not so _false_ after all.


----------



## Gulp

EN - *Conducive*:
1. that encourages, promotes, helps something
Principale traduzione: che contribuisce.

IT - *Conducente*: Chi conduce qualcosa.
Driver


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *spire*
1 - a tall, sharply pointed roof or rooflike construction upon a tower, roof, steeple, etc.
2 - a tall, sharply pointed summit, peak, or the like.
Principale traduzione:
1 - guglia
2 - vetta, sommità

IT - *spira*:
1 - spirale (geometria)
2- spira (elettronica)
3 - anello di un serpente
Main translation:
1- spiral
2- turn coil
3- coil

Edit: corrected #2, I think WR dictionary is mistaken.


----------



## Einstein

Two semi-false friends:

You can always translate *geloso *as _jealous_, but _jealous _also means *invidioso*.
You can always translate *ovvio *as _obvious_, but _obvious _also means *evidente*.

If someone has time to give a standard format to these two entries, I'll be happy to delete this post.


----------



## Starless74

Einstein said:


> Two semi-false friends:
> 
> You can always translate *geloso *as _jealous_, but _jealous _also means *invidioso*.
> You can always translate *ovvio *as _obvious_, but _obvious _also means *evidente*.
> 
> If someone has time to give a standard format to these two entries, I'll be happy to delete this post.


By the way, _geloso_ is often used as _invidioso_ in italian as well.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *constitutional*
A walk or other mild exercise taken for the benefit of one's health
Principale traduzione: camminata, passeggiata (salutare)

IT - *costituzionale*:
relativo alla costituzione, nella costituzione
Main translation: constitutional

N.B. as you can see this is a partial false friend (we could also call it one-way false friend, so to speak), in that only one of the meanings in one language (English in this case) gives rise to the "false-friendliness" (does this word actually exist?!) of the pair.
There are other such cases in this thread.


----------



## rrose17

Just to add that constitutional, meaning going for a walk, I would say sounds, at best, extremely old fashioned now and is very rarely used other than ironically.


----------



## sound shift

rrose17 said:


> Just to add that constitutional, meaning going for a walk, I would say sounds, at best, extremely old fashioned now and is very rarely used other than ironically.


I still hear it quite often. I also use it myself without any intention of irony.


----------



## rrose17

Well I guess we'll call that a BE/AE thing.


----------



## Einstein

Starless74 said:


> By the way, _geloso_ is often used as _invidioso_ in italian as well


Well, I noticed the difference in meaning when speaking to a girl whose boyfriend was going away for a week's holiday; she couldn't go for work reasons. I asked her, "Sei gelosa?", meaning "Do you envy him?", but she said, "No, mi fido", because she understood my question as "Are you afraid that he'll find another girlfriend during the holiday?"
So I learnt that "gelosa" wasn't a good translation of "jealous".


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *relevant*
connected with the matter at hand; pertinent:
Principale traduzione: pertinente, attinente

IT - *rilevante*
importante, significativo o che è di notevole gravità
Main translation: significant, sizable, considerable

EN - *prevaricator*
1 - a person who speaks falsely; liar.
2 - a person who speaks so as to avoid the precise truth; quibbler; equivocator.
Principale traduzione:
1 - bugiardo, mentitore
2 - cavillatore, sofista, azzeccagarbugli

IT - *prevaricatore*
persona che tende a imporsi a ogni costo sugli altri, anche con atti di prevaricazione
Main translation: bully, overbearing person

It should be noted that the translation of "prevaricatore" is missing in the WR It-En dictionary (shame on you, WR!), but we have the translation of the corresponding verb (prevaricare), from which a tentative translation of "prevaricatore" may be attempted.
Some dictionaries I have looked up also list "abuser" as a translation, but I'm not convinced this is a valid translation (native speakers please speak up), because - unless context is clear - it can be easily confused with sexual abuser, which "prepotente" is not. And perhaps also the second translation I suggested (overbearing person) isn't really something a native speaker would say.


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> I still hear it quite often. I also use it myself without any intention of irony.


Ditto.



King Crimson said:


> EN - *prevaricator*
> 1 - a person who speaks falsely; liar.
> 2 - a person who speaks so as to avoid the precise truth; quibbler; equivocator.
> Principale traduzione:
> 1 - bugiardo, mentitore
> 2 - cavillatore, sofista, azzeccagarbugli
> 
> IT - *prevaricatore*
> persona che tende a imporsi a ogni costo sugli altri, anche con atti di prevaricazione
> Main translation: bully, overbearing person
> 
> It should be noted that the translation of "prevaricatore" is missing in the WR It-En dictionary (shame on you, WR!), but we have the translation of the corresponding verb (prevaricare), from which a tentative translation of "prevaricatore" may be attempted.
> Some dictionaries I have looked up also list "abuser" as a translation, but I'm not convinced this is a valid translation (native speakers please speak up), because - unless context is clear - it can be easily confused with sexual abuser, which "prepotente" is not. And perhaps also the second translation I suggested (overbearing person) isn't really something a native speaker would say.


I've never heard it used to mean 'abuser'. I only take it to mean liar, someone who deliberately tries to mislead people.


----------



## King Crimson

london calling said:


> I've never heard it used to mean 'abuser'. I only take it to mean liar, someone who deliberately tries to mislead people.



Neither have I. I was referring to the translation of "prevaricatore", not "prevaricator"


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> Neither have I. I was referring to the translation of "prevaricatore", not "prevaricator"


Bully, you mean? No, that isn't what_ prevaricator_ means.


----------



## King Crimson

london calling said:


> Bully, you mean? No, that isn't what_ prevaricator_ means.



I know that... somehow we got our wires crossed here, let's see if I can make myself clear: _prevaricator _has the two definitions I listed in post #414 and two corresponding translations (so far so good, I hope). When we move to the translation of "prevaricatore" the situation gets murkier, hence my footnote where I said I found "abuser" as translation of "prevaricatore"-- and which didn't see a good one to me. At no time did I suggest that _abuser _was a meaning of _prevaricator_


----------



## london calling

As I said, prevaricator to me means *only * " liar, someone who deliberately tries to mislead people". I'm not familiar with the second meaning. Maybe it's AE.


----------



## tsoapm

tsoapm said:


> I thought the new Lists feature might be useful for this. At the moment, only English lists are encouraged though (I just had a look at the interface, and Italian isn't one of the languages in the drop-down), so it could only be one-way.


I've been prevented from updating my list for some time by technical issues, but I've just managed to update it.


----------



## barking fellows

Hi nice people, do you think a whole idiomatic sentence can be a false friend, or is it a fake cousin, or what should we call it?

EN - *A flea in one's ear*
rebuke; reproof; unwelcome hint or unexpected, annoying reply
Principali traduzioni: strigliata; lavata di capo; smerdata

IT - *LA pulce nell'orecchio*
curiosità; dubbio; voglia
Main translations: Una pulce nell'orecchio

(+just a note here: pour poison in someone's ears)


----------



## rrose17

Just to add that to put a flea in one's ear is a British expression (I, for one, had never heard of it before now) while to put a bug in one's ear apparently an American one. The two have very different meanings. A bug in one's ear means to give a suggestion to someone that they go away with and think about. Perhaps this is closer to the Italian "la pulce nell'orechio"?


----------



## gva

King Crimson said:


> EN - *spire*
> ...
> 
> IT - *spira*:
> 1 - spirale (geometria)
> 2- spira (elettronica)
> 3 - anello di un serpente
> Main translation:
> 1- spiral
> 2- turn coil
> 3- coil
> 
> Edit: corrected #2, I think WR dictionary is mistaken.


I must disagree with the edit.  I work a lot with magnetic windings and coils (in the US), and I use the term "turn" to denote a single loop of wire ("una spira" in italiano).  Indeed the MKS unit "ampere-turn" becomes "amperspira" in Italian.

The Am. Heritage Dict. (4th ed.) defines "coil" as "A wound spiral of two or more turns of insulated wire ..."; so, #3 is incorrect because "spira" in Italian is a single turn.  I don't think there is an exact single-word translation for "coil" in Italian.  In electronics, the Italian word "solenoide" is often a good translation, depending on context.  Of course the Italian "solenoide" is closely related to "solenoid" in English, which is, indeed, a good synonym for "coil" in many cases.

BTW: winding (EN) --> avvolgimento (IT)


----------



## King Crimson

gva said:


> I must disagree with the edit.  I work a lot with magnetic windings and coils (in the US), and I use the term "turn" to denote a single loop of wire ("una spira" in italiano).  Indeed the MKS unit "ampere-turn" becomes "amperspira" in Italian.
> 
> The Am. Heritage Dict. (4th ed.) defines "coil" as "A wound spiral of two or more turns of insulated wire ..."; so, #3 is incorrect because "spira" in Italian is a single turn.  I don't think there is an exact single-word translation for "coil" in Italian.  In electronics, the Italian word "solenoide" is often a good translation, depending on context.  Of course the Italian "solenoide" is closely related to "solenoid" in English, which is, indeed, a good synonym for "coil" in many cases.
> 
> BTW: winding (EN) --> avvolgimento (IT)



Thank you for your comment gva and yes, when I edited my post I was thinking of a set of "spire" (hence a coil) and technically speaking that's not correct if you want to translate a single "spira". And I also agree that in some contexts "solenoide" might translate "coil", but discussing this here would lead us OT


----------



## tsoapm

rrose17 said:


> to put a flea in one's ear is a British expression (I, for one, had never heard of it before now)


I hadn’t heard it for years myself, and would have had to look it up.


----------



## sound shift

tsoapm said:


> I hadn’t heard it for years myself, and would have had to look it up.


It sounds a bit odd to me preceded by "to put", but I am otherwise familiar with the expression.


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> It sounds a bit odd to me preceded by "to put", but I am otherwise familiar with the expression.


Ditto.


----------



## Einstein

About the flea in the ear: I wouldn't use it with "put"; I'd say "He was sent away with a flea in his ear".

[Text removed by poster's request]


----------



## tsoapm

Einstein said:


> I'd say "He was sent away with a flea in his ear".


Yes. Even though I wasn't really familiar with it, that does certainly ring more of a bell.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *evince*
1 - to show clearly; make evident or manifest; prove
2 - to make evident; show (something, such as an emotion) clearly
Principale traduzione:
1 - dimostrare, provare
2 - mostrare, manifestare

IT - *evincere*
Dedurre, ricavare
Main translation: deduce, infer

Another case of cognates (common Latin origin) and false friends.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> About the flea in the ear: I wouldn't use it with "put"; I'd say "He was sent away with a flea in his ear".


_He was packed off with a flea in his ear_ is what I say.


----------



## rrose17

rrose17 said:


> Just to add that to put a flea in one's ear is a British expression


Mea culpa! The only reason I put the put there was that since I had never heard the expression I was stating it like we use "to put a bug is someone's ear". So no put, got it.


----------



## Mary49

EN  - *trinket*
- a small decorative object, or a piece of jewellery that is cheap or of low quality
- a thing of little value
Traduzioni principali:  - ciondolo, gingillo, ninnolo
                             - bagattella, inezia, sciocchezza

IT - *trinchetto*
L’albero verticale prodiero dei bastimenti con due o più alberi
Main translation: foremast


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *contraption*
an odd or strange-looking machine
Principale traduzione: marchingegno, arnese, congegno

IT - *contrazione*:
1 - (muscolo): stringersi
2 - (economia): calo
Main translation:
1 - (anatomy) contraction, tensing
2 - (economy) contraction, decrease


----------



## Einstein

Hmm... contraction, contraption, non ci avevo mai pensato!


----------



## tsoapm

Well -azione is usually equivalent to -action, not -aption. Other examples of -aption words aren't occurring to me right now.


----------



## Odysseus54

EN - Macaroon
- A type of cookie

IT - Maccherone
- A type of durum wheat pasta


----------



## sound shift

EN - *patron*
- customer
traduzione principale: cliente

IT - *padrone*
- proprietario
main translation: owner


----------



## tsoapm

That's one that wouldn't occur to me to propose, since the patron - pa*t*rone pair isn't so false!


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *tassel*
1 - an ornament consisting of a bunch of threads or cords hanging from a knob, used on clothing, etc.
2 - something resembling this, as the inflorescence of certain plants, esp. that at the summit of a stalk of corn.
Principale traduzione
1 - fiocco, fiocchetto; nappa, nappina
2 - infiorescenza, barba

IT - *tassello*
1 - blocchetto di legno
2 - zeppa
3 - elemento di mosaico
Main translation
1 - block, nog
2 - wedge
3 - mosaic tile

EN - *lampoon*
a broad, often harsh satire of an individual or institution.
Principale traduzione: satira, parodia

IT - *lampone*
1 - Frutice perenne, com. nei boschi ed ampiamente coltivato per i suoi frutti.
2 - Il frutto della pianta, di colore rosso scuro e di sapore acidulo.
Main translation:
1 - raspberry bush
2 - raspberry

EN - *commotion*
violent, noisy action; disturbance; fuss; agitation
Principale traduzione: trambusto, fracasso, subbuglio

IT - *commozione*
turbamento provocato nell’animo da sentimenti di affetto, pietà, tenerezza, accorato dolore
Main translation: emotion, deep feeling, sentiment


----------



## Einstein

EN - *concussion*
injury to the brain due to a blow or fall
Principale traduzione: commozione cerebrale

IT - *concussione*
Il reato di un pubblico ufficiale che costringa o induca alla consegna indebita di denaro
Main translations: malfeasance, official misconduct


----------



## Starless74

King Crimson said:


> EN - *commotion*
> violent, noisy action; disturbance; fuss; agitation
> Principale traduzione: trambusto, fracasso, subbuglio
> 
> IT - *commozione*
> turbamento provocato nell’animo da sentimenti di affetto, pietà, tenerezza, accorato dolore
> Main translation: emotion, deep feeling, sentiment


Curioso come in "commozione cerebrale" l'etimologia latina riavvicini (almeno in parte) i falsi amici.


----------



## Odysseus54

EN - Stretch : to elongate by pulling.
Trad. principale : stirare, tirare

IT - Strecciare : Separare fili o simili che sono stati intrecciati o che si sono spontaneamente intrecciati.

Main translation : to disentangle


----------



## Einstein

Wow, Ody, I've never seen that one before! And it's not in the WR dictionary, Hoepli or Sansoni. Are you sure it's not a local dialect word?


----------



## Odysseus54

Einstein said:


> Wow, Ody, I've never seen that one before! And it's not in the WR dictionary, Hoepli or Sansoni. Are you sure it's not a local dialect word?



You must have missed it, but it's there ; in 8 seconds flat I found it in the Hoepli, the Garzanti and on that thing they have on La Repubblica.

It's simply the action opposite to 'intrecciare' = lit. 'to weave into a braid', then 'to weave'.  Totally unrelated to 'stretch', of course.  More of a homophone than a false friend, perhaps, but cute.

Etymologically, I suspect, a relation of 'extricare'.  Although I haven't found a confirmation yet, I think it's a reasonable guess, and not because it's mine


----------



## Einstein

Aha! You're right; I looked in the Italian-English dictionaries instead of the monolanguage ones, which are more complete. Forgive me for doubting you!


----------



## Pietruzzo

EN - *Officious*: too willing to offer help or advice that is not asked for and not wanted;
interfering in the affairs of others; meddlesome.
Main translation: invadente.

IT - *Ufficioso*: di notizie, comunicazioni, ecc., provenienti dall’autorità competente ma prive di ufficialità 
Main translations: unofficial, informal, off-the-record.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*EN - perverse*
strange and not what most people would expect or enjoy
Principale traduzione:  irragionevole; capriccioso; riottoso

*IT - perverso*
1 - Dominato da una tendenza abituale alla malvagità o alla crudeltà
Main translation: depraved; wicked; malignant


----------



## sound shift

*EN *- *preservative*
something that preserves or tends to preserve
Principale traduzione: conservante

*IT *-  *preservativo*
Guaina sottile, usata como mezzo profilattico antivenereo e anticoncezionale
Main translation: condom


----------



## marco.cur

Einstein said:


> EN - *Jargon *(un po' spregiativo)
> Linguaggio specializzato: marketing jargon, scientific jargon
> Principale traduzione: Gergo tecnico?
> 
> IT - *Gergo *(in generale)
> Principale traduzione: slang.


Il significato è simile in inglese e in italiano (p.es. gergo militare).
Vedi  gergo sul Treccani


----------



## marco.cur

sound shift said:


> IT *macchina*
> automobile
> Traduzione: car
> 
> EN *machine*
> _an apparatus made of connected parts having separate functions, used to accomplish work: _
> 
> Translation: macchina


Anche in italiano _macchina_ ha lo stesso significato: m. da cucire, m. da presa etc. etc.
Il fatto che in italiano _machine_ abbia anche il significato di automobile non lo rende un falso amico, a mio avviso.


curiosone said:


> I'd add _*macchinario *_to the Italian translations of *machine (EN).*


Un macchinario è un insieme di macchine
Purtroppo si sta diffondento l'abitudine di usare nomi collettivi per indicare una singola entità: per esempio, normativa al posto di norma, problematica al posto di problema


----------



## merse0

*EN - crude*
1- unrefined / 2- not finished / 3- primitive
Principali traduzioni: 1- greggio / 2- abbozzato, grezzo / 3- rozzo, primitivo

*IT - crudo*
1- non cotto / 2- brutale, duro
Main translations: 1- raw, uncooked / 2- brutal, rough

Un minuscolo aneddoto personale.
Metà anni '80, neolaureato e neoassunto in una multinazionale svedese.
A tavola, con ospiti da Stoccolma, ho chiesto se gradissero olio a crudo sulla loro pietanza.
Tradussi "crude oil" (petrolio greggio) provocando una risata generale che, sul momento, non capii...


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *tine*
a sharp point or prong, as of a fork
Principale traduzione: rebbio, dente

IT - *tino*
grande recipiente, principalmente usato per la fermentazione
Main translation: vat*

*vat is a generic translation, I'm not sure whether we have a more specific translation for vats used in the wine-making process.


----------



## tsoapm

I don’t believe I’ve come across an alternative term.


----------



## Einstein

Tools/attrezzi:

*IT Pinza* = pliers
*EN Pincers* = tenaglia

Note that the English is plural in both cases (like scissors/forbici).


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *accost*
to approach and speak to (someone), esp. in an aggressive manner
Principale traduzione: abbordare, assalire verbalmente

IT - *accostare*
1 - porre vicino
2 - socchiudere
3 - confrontare
4 - avvicinare al bordo della strada
Main translation:
1 - pull together
2 - close partially
3 - compare
4 - pull over


----------



## Starless74

EN  – *ankle *_n._

the joint between the foot and leg.
the slender part of the leg above the foot.
Traduzione: caviglia

IT – *anca* _s.f._
Regione che comprende la radice della coscia e parte della base del tronco; com.: fianco​
Translations: hip, haunch


----------



## theartichoke

IT: essere *ricoverato* [in ospedale]
--essere accolto in ospedale
Translation: to be admitted [to hospital], to be hospitalized

EN: to *recover* [in hospital]
--to be getting better [while in hospital]
Traduzione: riprendersi [in ospedale]


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *condone*
to disregard, overlook, or approve of (something unacceptable, illegal, etc.) 
Principale traduzione: tollerare, ammettere, giustificare

IT - *condonare*
1 - cancellare una pena o parte di essa
2 - cancellare un'obbligazione o parte di essa
Main translation:
1 - to pardon
2 - to cancel / remit / forgive


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *voluble*
1 - fluent, talkative
2 - characterized by a ready and continuous flow of words; fluent;
Principale traduzione:
1 - ciarliero, chiacchierone
2 - sciolto, spedito, scorrevole

IT - *volubile*
che cambia spesso opinione, umore ecc.
Main translation: unstable, inconstant, fickle

EDIT: inconstant, not incostant (thank you Phil)


----------



## Einstein

IT - *Cartone*
Materiale più pesante della carta, usato principalmente per scatole
Principale traduzione: Cardboard

EN - *Carton*
Large box made of cardboard, usually corrugated
Main translation: Scatolone

I have excluded references to *cartone = cartoon *because this is not likely to cause confusion.


----------



## Mary49

Einstein said:


> IT - *Cartone*
> Materiale più pesante della carta, usato principalmente per scatole
> Principale traduzione: Cardboard
> 
> EN - *Carton*
> Large box made of cardboard, usually corrugated
> Main translation: Scatolone
> 
> I have excluded references to *cartone = cartoon *because this is not likely to cause confusion.


Well, "cartone" is used in Italian not only for "cardboard", but also for the box made of cardboard: cartóne in Vocabolario - Treccani     "Cassa, imballaggio di cartone. Anche, quantità di roba, e spec. numero di bottiglie, contenuta in un cartone: _un c_. _di barolo_, _di chianti riserva"_.


----------



## Einstein

Yes, Mary, come to think of it you're right. Perhaps I was over-zealous in the hunt for false friends!

The differences are probably too small to justify an entry here.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *vindicate*
1 - to clear, as from an accusation or suspicion
2 - to prove to be right or correct
3 - to afford justification for; justify
Principale traduzione:
1 - scagionare
2 - confermare, corroborare
3 - giustificare

IT - *vendicare*
Ottenere vendetta per un torto o un'offesa
Main translation: to get revenge for; avenge

Actually, one of the meanings listed for "vindicate" (in the WR monlingual dictionary) corresponds to the Italian one, _but _it is only listed at #7, so I guess it is not one of the current meanings of "vindicate" (and the discussions in the EO forum seem to _vindicate _my suspicion).


----------



## curiosone

Einstein said:


> Yes, Mary, come to think of it you're right. Perhaps I was over-zealous in the hunt for false friends!
> 
> The differences are probably too small to justify an entry here.



However I think it should be specified that 'carton' in English does NOT mean the material (which is called 'cardboard'), because that would be a false friend, for an Italian wishing to translate that meaning.  The Italians have the one word 'cartone';  there are two words in English (carton for the box, cardboard for the material).


----------



## Starless74

EN – *object complement*
1 – predicative expression that follows a direct object of an attributive ditransitive verb or resultative verb.
Examples: _She painted the car_ *red*. _He considers you_ _*a friend*_*.*
Traduzione: complemento predicativo (con verbo copulativo)

IT – *complemento oggetto*
1 – (o _complemento diretto_) elemento della frase retto direttamente da verbo transitivo e non preceduto da preposizione.
Esempi: _Ho incontrato *Carlo*_. _Ho comprato *un libro*_.
Translation: direct object.

Ringrazio l'utente @Pietruzzo per la consulenza grammaticale.


----------



## King Crimson

Starless74 said:


> Traduzione: complemento predicativo (con verbo copulativo)



Sbaglio, o si potrebbe parlare di complemento predicativo _dell'oggetto_, visto che abbiamo anche il complemento predicativo _del soggetto_?


----------



## Starless74

King Crimson said:


> Sbaglio, o si potrebbe parlare di complemento predicativo _dell'oggetto ?_


Non ne ero certo per cui mi sono limitato a "complemento predicativo" (peraltro grazie alla correzione di Pietruzzo).
Questo potrebbe costituire un topic a sé.


----------



## King Crimson

Starless74 said:


> Non ne ero certo per cui mi sono limitato a "complemento predicativo" (peraltro grazie alla correzione di Pietruzzo).
> Questo potrebbe costituire un topic a sé.



In effetti in inglese abbiamo anche il subject complement, che sembra avere una funzione analoga a quella del nostro complemento predicativo del soggetto, però come giustamente fai osservare questo sarebbe argomento per un thread separato.


----------



## sound shift

IT - *Motorista*
Addetto al funzionamento e alla manutenzione di apparati motori
Principale traduzione: Engineer

EN - *Motorist*
One who drives or travels in a privately owned automobile
Main translation: Automobilista


----------



## Diddl

Mary49 said:


> -----------
> EN - *Confetti*:
> small pieces of brightly colored paper that people often throw at celebrations (such as weddings and parties)
> Principale traduzione: coriandoli
> 
> IT - *Confetti*:
> Piccoli dolci formato da un nucleo centrale di mandorla, pistacchio, nocciola, ecc., rivestito da uno strato di zucchero più o meno spesso e talvolta colorato
> Main translation: sugared almonds


Gulp! Questo "amico" mi avrebbe veramente tradito, se l'avessi incontrato nel contesto della descrizione di una festa


----------



## pebblespebbles

EN: *volatile: *esplosivo, irascibile (facile all’ira) , pericoloso (potenzialmente violento), instabile, che evapora facilmente
IT: *volatile: *winged animal, volatile (evaporating easily, not permanent, unstable)

La differenza più evidente di una delle traduzioni principali non presente nell’altra lingua / The main difference in the main translations not found in the other language:
EN: volatile: facile all’ira
IT: volatile: winged animal


----------



## Mary49

pebblespebbles said:


> EN: *volatile: *esplosivo, irascibile, pericoloso
> IT: *volatile: *winged animal, volatile (evaporating easily, not permanent)


VOLATILE | definizione, significato - che cosa è VOLATILE nel dizionario Inglese - Cambridge Dictionary     "A volatile liquid or solid substance will change easily into a gas ".
Volatile Definizione significato | Dizionario inglese Collins   " A volatile liquid or substance is one that will quickly change into a gas".


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

pebblespebbles said:


> EN: *volatile: *esplosivo, irascibile (facile all’ira) , pericoloso (potenzialmente violento), instabile, che evapora facilmente
> IT: *volatile: *winged animal, volatile (evaporating easily, not permanent, unstable)
> 
> La differenza più evidente di una delle traduzioni principali non presente nell’altra lingua / The main difference in the main translations not found in the other language:
> EN: volatile: facile all’ira
> IT: volatile: winged animal




Non lo considererei proprio un False friend, questo.
SOSTANZA VOLATILE, COMPOSTO VOLATILE si usano anche in italiano.


----------



## pebblespebbles

“Volatile“ con il significato di “irascibile” è un false friend. Di prima mano dal mio avvocato irlandese.
Mentre il significato di “uccello” che è presente in italiano (a cui ho pensato quando ho sentito quella parola), non è presente in inglese.


----------



## Starless74

IT - *mobile*, _sm_ [ˈmɔbile]
1. complemento d'arredo, in legno o altri materiali.​translation: piece of furniture (of varying sizes)​
EN - *mobile*, _n _[ˈməʊbaɪl]
1. short for: 'mobile phone'.​traduzione: (telefono) cellulare, telefonino​2. short for: 'mobile house'.​traduzione: casa mobile, casa su ruote​
*Note*: this post is about the *noun*;
the homophonic *adjectives* are not "false friends", although the context in which they are used sometimes vary between IT and EN.


----------



## rrose17

Starless74 said:


> EN - *mobile*, _n _[ˈməʊbaɪl]
> 1. short for: 'mobile phone'.traduzione: (telefono) cellulare, telefonino
> 2. short for: 'mobile house'.traduzione: casa mobile, casa su ruote


The first one tends to be more British than North American where more people say "cell". But never heard the second one. Mobile home, sure, but just the word "mobile" to refer to it? Never heard it.


----------



## Starless74

rrose17 said:


> Mobile home, sure, but just the word "mobile" to refer to it? Never heard it.


I found it on WR EN-IT dictionary:




In case the entry above is unreliable (which is possible) I'll remove 2. from my post straight away.


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> The first one tends to be more British than North American where more people say "cell". But never heard the second one. Mobile home, sure, but just the word "mobile" to refer to it? Never heard it.



I concur.  The two terms I know are 'trailer (home)' and 'mobile home'.


----------



## Odysseus54

*IT* : Erba :  Grass

*EN* : Herb : Pianta odorosa


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *predate*
1 - to put a date on (something) earlier than the actual date
2 -  to precede (something else) in time
Principale traduzione:
1 - retrodatare
2 - precedere, essere antecedente

IT - *predare*
1 - catturare prede, fare prede
2 - depredare
Main translation:
1 - to prey on
2 - to plunder, to pillage


----------



## tsoapm

We’ve had the noun ‘predation’ since the 15th century, apparently, and back-formed it into the verb ‘predate’ in Italian sense 1 in the 1940s. At least this is what it says at Lexico.


----------



## rrose17

And of course, predator.


----------



## King Crimson

EN - *comprehensive*
wide in scope or in content; covering or involving much
Principale traduzione: completo, esauriente

IT - *comprensivo*
che ha umana comprensione(*)
Main translation: understanding, sympathetic

(*) Dictionaries also include a meaning of "comprensivo" matching the one in English, but I'd say that this one is by far the most common.


----------



## Odysseus54

In medical context :

EN - (he/she) recovered (past)
(he/she) healed, got better

IT - ricoverato (participio passato)
Admitted, hospitalized


----------



## Einstein

EN - Restoration
Ripristino, restauro

IT - Ristorazione
Catering, food service


----------



## tsoapm

EN - *Colonic*: Of or pertaining to the colon.
Principale traduzione: del colon.

IT - *Colonico*: Di colono, di colonìa.
Main translation: farm.


----------



## chipulukusu

tsoapm said:


> EN - *Colonic*: Of or pertaining to the colon.
> Principale traduzione: del colon.
> 
> IT - *Colonico*: Di colono, di colonìa.
> Main translation: farm.


Apparently _colonic_ nowadays is also used as a substantive as short for _colonic cleanse _or _colonic hydrotherapy_ or _colonic irrigation_ (room for some comical misunderstanding here )


----------



## tsoapm

chipulukusu said:


> _colonic irrigation_ (room for some comic misunderstanding here )


Yes, the agricultural connection is oddly... neat.


----------



## Starless74

EN – *brace* [/ˈbreɪs/]
- what holds parts together or in place, such as a clamp
- what helps make something rigid
- a pair, a couple (expecially of animals)
_Principali traduzioni_: morsa, tutore, parentesi graffa, coppia

IT – *brace* [ˈbratʃe]
- carboni ardenti, specialmente per cucinare.
_Main translation_: embers


----------



## sound shift

King Crimson said:


> Principale traduzione: completo, *esauriente*


EN - *esurient**
- hungry, greedy
_Principali traduzioni_: affamato, avido

IT - *esauriente*
- completo
_Main translations_: thorough, comprehensive, complete

* But this word is hardly ever encountered outside Monty Python, so forget I mentioned it; I'm sorry I wasted your time.


----------



## london calling

Starless74 said:


> EN – *brace* [/ˈbreɪs/]
> - what holds parts together or in place, such as a clamp
> - what helps make something rigid
> - a pair, a couple (expecially of animals)
> _Principali traduzioni_: morsa, tutore, parentesi graffa, coppia
> 
> IT – *brace* [ˈbratʃe]
> - carboni ardenti, specialmente per cucinare.
> _Main translation_: embers


Giusto una nota. Brace oppure braces in BE è anche l'apparecchio per i denti.


----------



## Starless74

london calling said:


> _Brace_ oppure _braces_ in BE è anche l'apparecchio per i denti.


Yes, I looked it up and saw there are so many different meanings
I've only chosen a few, lest I weighed my post down.


----------



## MR1492

sound shift said:


> EN - *esurient**
> - hungry, greedy
> _Principali traduzioni_: affamato, avido
> 
> IT - *esauriente*
> - completo
> _Main translations_: thorough, comprehensive, complete
> 
> * But this word is hardly ever encountered outside Monty Python, so forget I mentioned it; I'm sorry I wasted your time.



Ahem. A Monty Python reference is never a waste of time.


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> Giusto una nota. Brace oppure braces in BE è anche l'apparecchio per i denti.


That isn't only BE.  We use the same term (in AE) for teeth.  However in AE we say 'suspenders' instead of the BE 'braces' referring to the sort of non-belt methods for holding up pants (the kind that Larry King was famous for wearing).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EN - *Egregious*:
1. extremely bad in a way that is very noticeable
Principale traduzione: madornale, enorme.

IT - *Egregio*:
 che ha pregi singolari, insigne, eccellente
Main translation: eminent; excellent


----------



## giginho

EN - *Alien*
traduzione: Straniero (anche Alieno ma in questo caso non è false friend)

IT - *Alieno*
Main translation: Alieno. Alien = foreign person = Straniero


----------

